# Reserve Co-op enrollment 2014-2017



## Slanker (25 Jan 2004)

Hey, 

just wondering if anyone else is in the Co-op reserves or has been in it. I start Feb 7 and I cant wait to go!


----------



## typhoon85 (25 Jan 2004)

I must be some kind of idiot but what is the "Co-op reserves"???


----------



## Slanker (25 Jan 2004)

It is setup by my school and the reserves. In the second semester I spend the morning at school doing regular school work and in the afternoons Mon-fri I got to my local armouy and do reserve basic training. I get just over $3,000 dollars for it plus school credits. But i also get some military knowledge!


P.S. 

      I just got my kit Friday... HOLY COW!


----------



## mattoigta (25 Jan 2004)

It doesn‘t really sound like you have a lot of information about what youre getting into. You do understand that the co-op is just the basic training for the reserves, then once your done the semester you‘ll be in a reserve unit, right?.

I did my basic through co-op last year and it was a really good program - however mine was full day, i didnt go to school, just all day at the armouries, and i got 4 credits instead of the halfday co-op‘s 2 credits.


----------



## Slanker (25 Jan 2004)

> It doesn‘t really sound like you have a lot of information about what youre getting into. You do understand that the co-op is just the basic training for the reserves, then once your done the semester you‘ll be in a reserve unit, right?.


Not at all... They said once the program is over i can quit no strings attachted. or i can pick a trade and do whatever...but ill probably quit after its over


----------



## mattoigta (25 Jan 2004)

If you just see it as a money-making scheme, you shouldnt have joined.

Why is it that smart able dedicated people try repeatedly to join but for whatever reason CFRC screws them over, and not being able to jooin, but high school kids who dont know what theyre getting into seem to get in no problem? I have at least 4 friends of mine who have tried to join, smart, physically fit, and determined, but their files "get lost" or **** like that happens. 

Did anyone else read the article in the Toronto Star a few months back that talk about how 1/3rd of potential recruits get so fed up with CFRC during the joining process that they stop trying?

[/Rant]


----------



## Slanker (26 Jan 2004)

> If you just see it as a money-making scheme, you shouldnt have joined.


If you read my post you would have seen this...



> But i also get some military knowledge!


Second of all I know what I am getting myself into since I have grown up on bases all my life! (my father is in the military). Don‘t think that as soon as I heard the word "money" I humped the leg of the recruiter to get this. I am a smart pyhsically fit person. I am doing this to be a better person and learn something as well as get confidence in myself. So don‘t just lable me as some dumb idiot who slacks off thru life and gets whatever he wants.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Jan 2004)

I‘m lined up for the same program Pte. Scarlino talked about, starting within a few weeks. Its 4 credits..and for the record, I joined thinking I wasnt going to get paid (as most CO-OP‘s dont pay). But hey Mike, look at the money as a bonus cause we‘re both gonna some interesteing experiences! hey..I wonder how muhc I‘ll make? Its $71.31 per day for me..never actually worked it out in the long run. I plan to stay in until i graduate, then go Regular. I would suggest staying in, even if it isnt your favourite job. Beats the **** out of flipping burgers at Mc.Donalds! I doubt you‘ll disliek it tho..


----------



## dano (26 Jan 2004)

Errh.... A topic of much hardship for me........


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Jan 2004)

care to share with us Dano?


----------



## dano (26 Jan 2004)

Well, 2 years ago and each semester during those 2 years, I would check for co-op programs with CF. 

Long story short; I was told "yes we have it" Then time comes to select co-op for my semester, which by then I‘m told "Oops, wait. Sorry Cancelled." each semester was pretty much the same after that; just different reasons for example, No funding. Moved. Not enough applicants. Etc. 

Myself and many others had the same idea to take CF for co-op, but just like my experience.

It just did not happen.

Most if not all dropped the co-op course, just wanting specifically the Reserve placement. I dropped it as well.

Taking two fitness classes and a Peer/Leadership course, which in my opinion, is a lot more valuable to me then going on any other placement available.

Also, what baffles and angers me is that they still have the reserve co-op poster hanging up, as if it we‘re still available.
I asked them to take it down. The Teacher responded by saying "Oh, we still have it posted?"

(I thought to myself, Well.. yes. It is dated 2002/03.  Thanks for noticing)

There is my short story...


----------



## Slanker (26 Jan 2004)

what city do you live in... My guidence concillor (spelling?) said only about 50% who apply for it get in the co-op reserves.


----------



## dano (26 Jan 2004)

I live in The Peel Region. The City of Brampton.
In Ontario.

The only Co-op placements that I herd about near Brampton was the City of Hamilton high schools.

It really depends on the Unit taking the co-op. Some may take 20 others may take 2.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Jan 2004)

Im in toronto, applying with the Queens York Rangers...and I started off competeing with ALOT of people trying to get into a few small slots. So far, thats been my only problem, but i‘ve managed to beat all of them out. The unit has been holding co-op programs regularly for quite a while, and things have gone off without a hitch, so I havent run into this problem. Only concern i have is, my file is still at Borden and my unit needs to make selections in a few weeks. But im not too worried..should be soon.

I do know that the CFRC was the cause for roughly 12 applicants to miss out on it by apparently losing specific papers within their files, causing them to get behind on testing. (probably partially their fault as well for not checking up on their files progress)

So far, Im really impressed with the unit im applying for. A MCpl. from the unit actually came to my house with files that accidentally got damaged. Im aware it was the right thing to do since he was the one who damaged them, but still..I didnt expect him to make the effort to drive all the way to my house!!?


----------



## webster (26 Jan 2004)

Mike Secretan I'm surprised that you got paid for co-op.  When I did it 3 years ago my school wouldn't allow us to get paid, they said that it was a conflict of interest and that co-op was more volunteer and if they wanted to pay us than we should quit the course and work full time.

Anyhow Im happy for you good luck!


----------



## mattoigta (26 Jan 2004)

Dano: I was speaking to the Colonel of the Lorne Scots when i was in the pipe band and they cancelled the co-op because because the retention rate was too low, they were losing money. And yes the Hamilton units still run co-op
031: The government realised that the army is government work, and its illegal do work for the government and not get paid


----------



## webster (26 Jan 2004)

hmmm...Makes sence, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Tyler (27 Jan 2004)

I was sworn in three years ago this week to start off my co-op with the Lincoln & Welland in St. Catharines, and I‘m still in. Seems like yesterday.      Too bad they didn‘t start paying co-op kids until the course after mine, but hey, I got a QL2 and a QL4 machine gunners course out of it. You don‘t have to offer money to a 17 year-old to use a C6.    

So long as the people that are on your co-op aren‘t a bunch of immature idiots, you should have good times with good memories. Good luck with the program, mike and shortbus.

Anyways, as Scarlino was saying, number retention is a problem with the co-op‘s. I think it‘s due to a few reasons. First, they can only recruit from high schools which limits the age range from 16 to 17. I don‘t think most high school seniors today are mature enough for the military. I‘d rather recruit from people in the work force or from college/university. Course space and funds are very limited in today‘s army. If I was a C.O. of a PRes unit I wouldn‘t want to waste the time and money on a bunch of spoiled teenagers who probably won‘t stick around after they find out what the army is really like. My co-op started with 25 people, of that only 5 are in today, myself included.

Secondly, I think that having to pay the co-op recruits a half-day for every weekday has had a negative effect on the numbers that the regiments can take on. Now they have to spend even more money on lesser amounts of recruits who might only be looking to escape ‘normal‘ school for a semester and get the oppertunity to make a few thousand dollars while they‘re at it. As soon as the co-op is done with, out they go. Either that or they finish their SQ/BIQ for two more school credits and some extra cash and then never show up for exercises or parade nights and we have to chase after them for their kit.

As for why good, mature, sane, and fit people are turned back while increasing amounts of lazy, mouthy, retarded, slack, and weak people are let in? Who knows.... this is a government operation after all.     


Tyler


----------



## dano (27 Jan 2004)

Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jan 2004)

I really agree with you Tyler. I was having my aptitude test with a group of guys (about 4 or 5) and I managed to catch snippets of their convo. pretty much, every one of them was expecting a paid cake-walk. One was even calling down the Cpl. administering the aptitude test. Maturity was DEFINATLY an issue with them.

Im in this for the long haul, because to be honest, my future in a University or College is somewhat slim due to my (oops, forgot i cant curse) marks. (my practical skills outweigh my academic by far). I have a history in my family within the army, what with several friends of my fathers are still in the army as WO and one is a jump-master. My father was in the Special Service Force and my uncle served in Somalia. 

So basically, i‘ve always had a realistic sense of what the military is really like.

Im just excited that i finally get to do what i‘ve been planning and waiting for since I was 10.


----------



## Slanker (27 Jan 2004)

I‘m the same way. My mother was an MP, and my father used to be a mechanic (now a Chief Warent officer) and my brother is now an AVS tech. Growing up on bases and seeing alot of stuff normal kids don‘t really get to see has really pushed me to have a carrer in the military. As soon as I heard about the Co-op program I jumped at the oppurtunity, and even if the didn‘t pay me I would still be there for the experience, and knowledge i‘m going to gain. You never know. i might just take the summer program and learn a trade. My choice would either be Infantry or mechanic...any thoughts on those two would be a great help.


----------



## cameron (3 Feb 2004)

Hey, I was formally in the Militia. Two years ago I trained in the reserves through the "co-op" program while still getting paid while earning 2 credits at the same time.  It was the only semester the co-op program existed on the province because they felt it wasn‘t fair to the rest of the co-op students employed with other jobs who earned only the 2 credits.
 A lot of fun though! and good luck with it.


----------



## bagpiper (3 Feb 2004)

I will be doing my Co-Op with the Lincoln and Welland Regiment next year, I am currently with the Lincoln and Welland cadet corps but I am to young for the co-op. I will be doing the co-op to get a better understanding of the military because I want to go reg force when I am older.


----------



## Slanker (3 Feb 2004)

your to young for Co-op but your a cadet warent officer?


----------



## alexk (10 Feb 2004)

now at my school were chosing courses for next year and i want to do Militia Co-op. My local regiment stoped the co-op program (the ONTR) and im curious what regiments are doing it eltswhere like in toronto. somone was saying they were in in can you pass some info along.

Thanks a lot

Alex


----------



## Pikache (10 Feb 2004)

Oh look. More threads for the recruiting forum.


----------



## bagpiper (21 Mar 2004)

Hello, I plan on doing the militia Co-Op through school next year and I was wondering how much you get paid. Just so you are wondering I am not doing it for the money, I just want to know if I am going to need another job or not.


----------



## dano (21 Mar 2004)

Considering you DO the placement. You won‘t be wanting another job, period.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (21 Mar 2004)

its roughly $70.00 a day (standard pay for reservist Pte.). You‘ll make a decent amount of money, but trust me..you‘ll forget about the money the second you get into the course. Im doing my BMQ/SQ through co-op right now.


----------



## Thompson_JM (21 Mar 2004)

when i did my Co-op the only times we got paid were during the Exercises.. 
so the 5 day range week, and the 10 day FTX were all we got money for. 

the rest of the time, it counted as school and thus.. no pay.

if you have the energy to get a part time job, go for it.. but you‘ll probbably be too tired.


----------



## Righty (22 Mar 2004)

Im doing the Co-op program right now (just got back from my BMQ ftx). At the end of the program you will have made about $3300.00 . I make $35.31 every half day, and something like $73.35 every full day.


----------



## logos (2 Aug 2004)

Hello,

I'm new here. I am interested in joining the Army reserve, and I am returning to high school after this summer in September for a few credits. I am aware that an Army Reserve Co-Op is available, but I am not too familiar with the recruiting process or the co-op if it differs much.

I do believe that the Co-Op requires going to the local armoury from tues-fri during 1pm-5pm or so. As I understand, we need to travel to one of the bases for 10 weeks to receive basic training, but is that different through a co-op?

Any words of experience or knowledge on co-ops would be appreciated. I will consult a student counsellor about this option when they are working a few weeks before school starts. As for now, I am unsure if its a viable choice. 

Thanks,
Tyler W.


----------



## Harrier101 (2 Aug 2004)

I completed basic at the Oshawa Armories Mon-friday from 0800-1600. From January to End of the school year. I think now they are on half days or something and they do your basic daily from 1300 to 1700. But ask your guidance counciler, they should have the most info. I do know your application process is a little more organized than in a recruiting center, only because the school has a hand in it.But if you can do it, do it.


----------



## Tracker (2 Aug 2004)

The recruiting process is not any different from that of someone joining the reserves.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Aug 2004)

You should also go and talk to your local Recruiters now, either (or both) at the Recruiting Centre and your local Reserve unit, to ask about the Co-op program. They may already know what Co-op programs are being planned, as well they can advise you on the recruiting process. You'll note from the forums here that many applicants have long waits getting everything processed, you could even start now, ensuring they know your interest is in being ready for the Co-op program. If you wait too long before starting the application process, any hold-up could prevent you from participating.


----------



## logos (2 Aug 2004)

Thanks for the info. I live in Thunder Bay, Ontario (along Lake Superior). I searched up info on the Armoury here online, and found the "18 Service Battalion" of the 38 Canadian Brigade. There is a number in there, "1-866-GO-2-ARMY" which seems generic for all battalions of this brigade. 

I also found a site for the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, which is strictly infantry (I'm hoping that isn't my only option in this city). I didn't find the phone number in the phone book, but perhaps I wasn't looking in the right place.

As a side note, it seems the Co-Op program will occur during the second semester of this coming school year, and registration is suppose to be in before Dec 1 to be eligible. It would probably be faster to apply on my own, but then there isn't the benefit of the two school credits -- which I don't consider terribly necessary anyhow.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Aug 2004)

When considering taking BMQ as a Co-op option, keep in mind your own long term plans. Would those credits be better used as academic credits? You can always take the BMQ on weekends with the local unit without replacing academic credits on your diploma. The Co-op may appear to be an easy way to join the reserves, and to avoid sitting in school classes during that semester, but much of the BMQ includes classroom time and testing too, and it's the academic credits you achieve now that will dictate what future programs for futher education or training may be open to you.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (24 Aug 2004)

I am 15 years old i am going into grade 10 in september and i want to know some things.. i looked up the Military co op and i found out it is 4 credits and it is full day al 2nd semester... somewhere along the line i have been told different things... for one i was told it is payed and it isnt payed and also i was told it counts as BMQ and also there are other things... but i will leave you to answer those first.

Thanx in advance for info.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (25 Aug 2004)

Another Question.  Is there a difference between Army reserve Co-op and Military co-op? i figure they're the same but i dont know. Anyone able to tell me?


----------



## jfladeroute (17 Sep 2004)

logos said:
			
		

> As a side note, it seems the Co-Op program will occur during the second semester of this coming school year, and registration is suppose to be in before Dec 1 to be eligible. It would probably be faster to apply on my own, but then there isn't the benefit of the two school credits -- which I don't consider terribly necessary anyhow.



I can answer any questions you have with regard to the Co-op program in Thunder Bay, but your best bet is to start with a call to the Provincial Recruiter at 343-5179.

You have several options with regard to unit- we have three 38 Brigade units (LSSR, 18 Service Battalion, and 18 Field Ambulance), plus 736 Comms. We have even had a few Navy candidates take the BMQ portion of the Co-op.  Trades open to you include infantry, mobile support equipment operator, supply technician, vehicle mechanic, weapons tech, medical assistant, signals operator, etc. The recruiter has a wealth of information on the units and trades available.

The Co-op runs Tuesday to Friday, from 1300 to 1800, February through mid-June. There are also two trips to CFB Shilo (one for each of the BMQ and SQ portions) for weapons ranges, and a five day period in May in the field.

We have a close working relationship with both school boards, and guidance counsellors make frequent visits to the course. You will be responsible for turning in weekly reports to them, and periodic assessments generated by course staff are forwarded to them to assist in evaluating you for the two credits.

Please don't hesitate to ask further questions, or to contact the Provincial Recruiter.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (17 Sep 2004)

hmm.. interesting... I am Hamilton and i am guessing that means that i have to apply before dec 31 too for the coop for grade 11 (im grade 10) ???


----------



## ackland (17 Sep 2004)

AspiringL.I. said:
			
		

> hmm.. interesting... I am Hamilton and i am guessing that means that i have to apply before dec 31 too for the coop for grade 11 (im grade 10) ???




You may find thing different at which ever unit you go too. You would be part of 31 CBG and they may have different timings


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (17 Sep 2004)

since the section has to be reserves i want either Argylls or RCHLI


----------



## egs (19 Sep 2004)

I'm thinking of joining the reserves myself. Would it take time out of school if you didn't follow the Co-Op program? Or is the only way for a high school student to join the reserves is to go through Co-Op? I also was wondering how the basic training schedual would work if you are in school?

Thanks.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (19 Sep 2004)

egs, I may not be the most experienced at answering but from what I have seen in other posts there are weekend courses that highschool students can take. I am not 100% though on that so just get someone to verify it but I think talking to the recruiter will help alot!!  hapy trials!


----------



## jfladeroute (19 Sep 2004)

egs said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of joining the reserves myself. Would it take time out of school if you didn't follow the Co-Op program? Or is the only way for a high school student to join the reserves is to go through Co-Op? I also was wondering how the basic training schedual would work if you are in school?



Not all BMQs are Coops - some run on weekends, some run on a combination of weekends and parade nights, and some run as as a single block during the summer training period. A lot will depend on the unit itself. While here in Thunder Bay our largest intake has been Coop students, if we had enough individuals who required a weekend BMQ we would certainly run one. If we don't get a minimum course load of recruits,  then we would load candidates on a summer serial.

For a weekend BMQ, the schedule we have used is every second weekend, all weekend - but that can vary from unit to unit as well. Your best bet is to talk directly to unit recruiters to find out what they will be offering.


----------



## humint (19 Sep 2004)

The High School COOP is strictly weekdays -- Mon through Fri. At the Argylls, you normally do a half0day (morning) of military training, and a half-day (afternoons) of school work. The COOP course counts as BMQ and SQ qualification. The best thing about it is you are paid for all of yoru military work.

Also, our COOP normally runs from Feb through June of each year. In order to apply, you will need to go through your high school guidance counsellor. Please note that you will still do all of the normal processing at the CFRC.

The COOP program in Hamilton is highly competitive, with more than 250 pers applying for 50 or so spots. Some of you will not get on the course. However, there are alternatives, such as taking the weekend BMQ course during the school year. 

And, it is best to start your application as early as possible for the upcoming year. For example, we had people start their application last June for this coming Feb course. If you leave it any later than Sept, you will likely be sh!t outta luck. 

Call the Argylls as 905.541.ARMY for more info on their COOP course.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (20 Sep 2004)

an obvious question would be, How much is pay during the argylls COOP?  also I will be seeing you on wednesday to get those papers!!!


----------



## gorf (24 Oct 2004)

It is my understanding that in normal basic training you do not go home at nights, the training is continuous. I am taking a CO-OP for school in the 56 Field Regiment, the training is in 3 and 4 period (lunch to 3:30). I am wondering if the training will be easier because it is only a couple hours a day, or am I wrong. How does this work? ??? I would a lso like to know (I havent seen any of these topics on this forum) how much of basic training is "outdoor"   :warstory: stuff and how much is theory :-[ stuff. I believe the training starts in St. Catherines in January. Thanks.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (25 Oct 2004)

For your basic, most of it will be inclass stuff, alot of theory. In the summer you will go to your SQ, all weapons and army crap, lots of fun. Harder, depends on how you look at it, shouldn't be too hard on the CO-OP because there is only half days inbetween what you are learning, not as bad as the weekend ones, that is like 2 days of instruction, then 2 weeks inbetween. From what i have heard, they are a pretty good go.


----------



## ARMY 523 (30 Oct 2004)

Hey i been there too. I was really nervous but when u get into it it is the best thing you have did. It is  a little hard but its how you make it. If you stay right on top of things you will do great. GEt good marks on the tests you will be great. Remember Be all you can be 

I found it great and challenging in some areas. I did really good for  agirl!!!! :threat:


----------



## beyondsblue (1 Jan 2005)

Do you have to be a Canadian Citizen to apply for the co-op program?


----------



## Eowyn (1 Jan 2005)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Do you have to be a Canadian Citizen to apply for the co-op program?


You have to be a Canadian citizen to join any part of the Armed Forces, including the Reserves.


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Jan 2005)

Oh God... I never thought the day would come when I would be dating myself here.... but off i go.....

Back in 99..... 

I did the QL2 Co-op in hamilton run by the RHLI at the time there were two type. Full day and half day. Full day was very similar to being on a full time Summer QL2 (similar, not the same) we had morning inspection at 0800-0820, then we would have school classes in on of the classrooms up above the parade square untill noon. from noon to 1300 we had lunch, and then from 1300-1600 we had military training. 1500-1600 was PT usually running. LOTS of running.. the advantages of co-op was that i could go home at night and see my family and eat real food. plus it was nice to not have bedside inspection every morning... but the staff made sure to make up for that with our personal inspections etc... another one was that mon-fri we were doing PT. and we did alot more drill and general service knowlage then a weekend course. we also had a 5 day range ex, and a 10 day FTX in tropical meaford. (where it only rained most of the time) 

if you have a half day course you will most likely be doing your FTX's on the weekend with the weekend BMQ's... 

If anyone has more recent knowledge of how the co-op BMQ's work nowadays im sure Gorf would appreciate it.

anywho, your best bet is for the first little while to keep youre mind open and your mouth shut!   maintain a positive attitude, always be willing to help buddy, and as much as you hate to do it. Always volunteer for a task. remember, the job is going to get done, either you volunteer, or youre voluntold!  Also be wary of questions like "who likes Ice Cream?"etc..... trust me.. you'll find out why! lol!

Good Luck. Hopefully you will find it Challenging and Rewarding. Just remember to stick to it and give 100%!

Cheers
  Josh


----------



## Spr.Earl (2 Jan 2005)

You want to hear dating?
Any one out there remember S.S.T.P.?


----------



## beyondsblue (2 Jan 2005)

:crybaby:


----------



## beyondsblue (2 Jan 2005)

But it is just co-op...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Jan 2005)

AspiringL.I. said:
			
		

> an obvious question would be, How much is pay during the argylls COOP?   also I will be seeing you on wednesday to get those papers!!!



I'm guessing pay is the same as anywhere. If you work for 6 hrs or more, you get full day, 71-ish bucks. Half day (less the 6 hrs) is around 35.





			
				beyondsblue said:
			
		

> But it is just co-op...



Co-op or no co-op, you still become a serving member of the Canadian Forces, which requires citizenship. I guess you'll get an early intro to the whole "hurry up and wait" deal...

Good luck.


----------



## Thanato (3 Jan 2005)

I read that Non Coms can be Landed Imagrents, is this True? 

Also, when i talked to the Recruter for the Hasting and Prince Edward Regiment, i was told i would do it through the summer (if i pass all the tests), July and August, what training would this cover?

~Thanato


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Jan 2005)

Thonato, most likely you'll cover your BMQ and possibly SQ during the summer.


----------



## dasg (11 Jan 2005)

Hi, im a grade ten student currently attending Paul dwyer catholic high school and i just wanted to know a few things about the co op program. Where is the nearest placement to oshawa? How much do you get payed? Is it fun? What do you do? and please suply me with much more information to thankyou P.S. DO YOU GET A UNIFORM????????

                                                              A. LEECH


----------



## brin11 (11 Jan 2005)

Try checking out the recruiting FAQs here:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

They have lots of information regarding serving in the army reserves and BMQ.

If you can't find what you're looking for there please ask away..


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Jan 2005)

dasg, if you do coop, you've joined the Army. Simple and sweet... its not the "high school Army" or Cadets, its the Army. Speak to your co-op coordinator at you're school, they'll get you started.


----------



## StormTrooper (11 Jan 2005)

I wanted to do co-op 2 years ago, when I was in grade 10. But when I went to my counselor, she told me that the army co-op requires a lot of money, and unfortunately the army didn't have any - So I wasn't able to go to co-op because it was no longer on the list. Btw, I live in the GTA, and go to Georges Vanier S.S. So just make sure you talk to your counselor before making and further plans. Good luck.


----------



## MikeM (11 Jan 2005)

Go to the RS. McLaughlin Armoury at 53 Simcoe St. in downtown Oshawa (theres a tank outfront). The regiment there is the Ontario Regiment, the recruiting office is open until 1600hrs Mon-Fri.

They will be able to provide you with as much information as you want. 

If you'd like more information, you can PM me.


----------



## dasg (12 Jan 2005)

:threat:   :                      
                               
                      so if i join the military co op it is basically me joining the army and i get all the same stuff as i would in the army????? so i like i get payed? like who has done it is it worth joining? Do you yhave to do the 10 weeks of basic training????? ????

                                                PM ME :warstory:  :threat: :dontpanic:


----------



## jerrythunder (22 Jan 2005)

Hi im still in highschool and i just heared that the Reserve in Ontario is testing a program where students can join the reserve, get paid and all that stuff, and use it as co-op or something like that. does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## StormTrooper (23 Jan 2005)

There are a lot of theads about the co-op program on this site. Try searching
This might help:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/18014.0.html


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jan 2005)

StormTrooper said:
			
		

> There are a lot of theads about the co-op program on this site. Try searching
> This might help:
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/13044.0.html



How is the pay table going to help him?  ;D


----------



## old medic (23 Jan 2005)

Try this one:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21770.0.html


or run a search on " co-op ".


----------



## StormTrooper (23 Jan 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> How is the pay table going to help him?  ;D


lol my mistake.. Problem solved


----------



## Chimo2803 (26 Jan 2005)

I live in Fort McMurray, AB and I'm almost 500km away from CFB Edmonton. There isnt any program that would allow me to still be a reservist, and still live in my town is there? It wouldn't be for long, only until I move to Nanaimo, BC, and join the Scottish Regiment reserves. I am in high-school now, but I would imagine any existing program, wouldn't allow for that.


----------



## gorf (15 Feb 2005)

My course starts on Feb 22 but I have been going every thursday to the parades to get a head start along with some of the other co-op students. So far We have been learning a lot just by talking with people there. The people there have been really helpful...learned some tips on how to clean the C7, section attacks, etc. 

I'm kind of nervous about the course but I guess I will just do as Cpl Thompson says, which I have been doing......it's worked so far!!!  ;D


----------



## Shec (15 Feb 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> You want to hear dating?
> Any one out there remember S.S.T.P.?



Man if you remember that you must have been punching meal tickets at the Last Supper,   where I probably stood in line with you.   Wasn't it also called S.S.E.P.?     And say, did we ever defeat those persistent Fantasians or are they still posing a threat to our freedom?


----------



## Rubes (16 Feb 2005)

I live in Ajax, Ontario.  Are there any places around where I live (Pickering, Oshawa, Whitby) where I can do  Army Reserve Coop?  Does the Oshawa Armoury do this kind of thing?  I have to apply soon if I'm going to do it.  Thanks.


----------



## RossF (16 Feb 2005)

Well I was hoping to go away to BMQ this summer, but I've recently been faced with the decision of applying for the Co-op BMQ for my grade 12 year as well. I've been anxious lately enough as it is, if I wait until co-op that's another year of waiting, and training. But the co-op offers me school credits, plus I was told by the guidance counsellor that last year the recruits were paid $3300 for the semester alone... As of now I'm 16, but will be 17 before this summer, I have 20 credits to this date, and have been an honours student all throughout high school, and am athletic.

Any suggestions? I'm honestly stumped right now.


----------



## Johnson858 (16 Feb 2005)

RossF

I was in your position last year, I am 17 and joined up this past summer, did Reserve BMQ and SQ, and made about $3500 from the end of June until early September when my contract ended. When i asked my guidance counsellor whether Co-op was better, because you get the bonus of school credits, he said Universities dont accept them...so i decided to do it in the summer, and it was truly rewarding, IMO. The fact that Universities dont accept Co-op credits with the CF (according to my guidance counsellor), as well as i had to go to Hamilton every day (40 minutes away), aided my decision in applying for the summer courses. IMO i liked the fact that i did my training all at once, and got leave at least every other weekend to go home or into town to relax, so it wasnt too bad in that sense, but i dont know much about Co-op so i cant vouche for that.

Hope I helped a bit!


----------



## RossF (17 Feb 2005)

Oh yea I heard something about that, with the credits not being accepted by Universities. That could pose as a problem towards my future plans. 

So with the summer course, you get to go home once in a while? Hamiltion is about an hour away from me, but I think I plan to apply for an infantry unit there. I'm not as interested in artillery which is located a town away from me.


----------



## Stirling N6123 (17 Feb 2005)

I did mine at the Oshawa Armouries with the OntR's. 0800 to 1600. Jan to may. You can go to Ajax High School, go to guidance, they have all the information. Or, call the armouries up. They will have more of the info your looking for. After my co-op was done, so was my reserve career. Lasted all of 4 months. If you do go to Oshawa, a guy there called Mcpl Vangough, and a Sgt. Hedges....you see, Hedges is a mouth Breather, and Vangough, well.....he was born and bread Canadian, but when giving drill, nobody could ever figure out why he gave drill with an English Accent. I guess he wanted to sound cool or something. Good luck if you do it.


----------



## Rubes (17 Feb 2005)

Thanks a lot.  I'm going to talk to guidance about it tomorrow.


----------



## Rubes (3 Mar 2005)

I have a question...

There is a few other people in my school applying for this, plus many more from other schools. The people I know who are applying only want to do it for the money.  I want a career in the military and I figure this is the best place to start.  Should the recruiter be able to see right through them during the interview, and will I have an advantage over others because I want to make it a career?  The competition is going to be tough, and I'm hoping this will give me some sort of boost...

Thanks


----------



## foxtwo (26 Mar 2005)

Hey guys, I just wanted to clarify a few things about Army Reserve Co-Op (High School). This is if you were to join a Combat Ready Infantry Unit (Lorne Scots).

1) When would you go?
2) Will it interfere with your summer of that year?
3) Would you get payed? Because that's the difference between a job and an apprenticeshop program.
4) What would you exactly be doing everday?


----------



## infamous_p (16 Apr 2005)

dasg said:
			
		

> :threat:   :
> 
> so if i join the military co op it is basically me joining the army and i get all the same stuff as i would in the army????? so i like i get payed? like who has done it is it worth joining? Do you yhave to do the 10 weeks of basic training????? ????
> 
> PM ME :warstory:  :threat: :dontpanic:



yes it is you joining the army. what is it with some of you people? 

"i get all the same stuff as i would in the army?" - you're joining because you want the "stuff" you get??

"like who has done it is it worth joining?" - its not about how its "worth" joining, its about serving your country.

"do you have to do the 10 weeks of basic training?" - i seem to notice the "sad question marked smileys"... first of all, 10 week basic training is regular force. secondly, what did you expect? to join, not having to do basic training, and SUDDENLY be a trained soldier without completing all the gruelling training most of us on this site have completed? and lastly, if you are not willing to do your basic training (judging by those sad faced smileys) you shouldn't even think about being in the army.

...its frightening to think that these are the type of people who consider defending our country. well, if its (apparently) "worth it", of course.


----------



## Polish Possy (16 Apr 2005)

I Apiled to do the Army / Cadet co op here in Guelph ( haven't heard back yet ) 

however from what my friends that have done it tell me is it is like 4 years of cadets rolled into 1 semester 
you learn basic stuff , compass, shooting , baisic military stuff .. and at the end of the semester after I think 3 drug tests there is like a completion thingy where the Commanding officer swears you into the military with you hand on the bible saying you will protect the queen and this land and stuff then they get your measure ments and stuff and your a member of the army or atleast the reservers 

The swear in thingy is quite baisc I sat in on one and it was quite intresting you just repeat what the CO says and try not to look like a doof ...

you should try to get more info on the course and go for a tour of the armmory and ask all the questions you can before hand 

p.s. ( what are you going for Infantry ?)
I am going for Artillery


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Apr 2005)

Polish Possy said:
			
		

> I Apiled to do the Army / Cadet co op here in Guelph ( haven't heard back yet )
> 
> however from what my friends that have done it tell me is it is like 4 years of cadets rolled into 1 semester
> you learn basic stuff , compass, shooting , baisic military stuff .. and at the end of the semester after I think 3 drug tests there is like a completion thingy where the Commanding officer swears you into the military with you hand on the bible saying you will protect the queen and this land and stuff then they get your measure ments and stuff and your a member of the army or atleast the reservers
> ...




Your friends are off. The cadet statement, im not going to even touch. You swear in BEFORE you begin any training as it is the first step to serving in the CF. Its BMQ (Basic military Qualification)...think about the name, its pretty self explanatory. 3 drug tests? theres ONE piss test at CFRC when initially joining, thats it. Dont spout out hear-say.


----------



## Polish Possy (17 Apr 2005)

If I am mistaken I am sorry 

however like I said from what I was told it was a like being in cadets but at the end they ask you if you want to join up as I also said I remember the swearing into at the end of the semester then you join the military to a degree of a sort then in the summer you do you BMQ at Petawawa or something among those lines , I was gunna join the reserves this summer but after talking to a recuiter and thinking that waiting for the co-op would be more beneficial to me and my high school completion. taking the course at the start of the year is better so you learn all the proper stuff like marching and stuff I also know you have to do the CFAT , also you ( atleast my skool) requires you to do a project about the co-op and talk about it to other students. 

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/aptitude_test_e.aspx?bhcp=1

CFAT information

for the CFAT i was told the Artillery soldiers need a 80% or higher 
( I was told that by one of the soldiers at the armoury)

Sorry to offend you Shortbus but I was trying to help

also in my course book for high school the course is called  "the army cadet co-op"


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Apr 2005)

No offence was taken. theres a difference between Army cadets and the Army Reserves mind you. 2 Seperate bags....

I actually misread your initial post, and thought you were speaking of the Militia coop. my bad


----------



## goshofmosh (17 Apr 2005)

I did co-op last year during grade 11 it was 3 1/2 hours a day 4 days a week and we had 4 weekends in meaford and it was so much fun we started in feb and finished BMQ in June then went to meaford all summer for SQ=soldier qualifications and your moc course its decent pay especailly in the summer and you'll have a blast you'll never do anything like it message me if you want more info


----------



## foxtwo (17 Apr 2005)

When I talked to my co-op teacher Friday, on the list of programs, it is actually called Military Cadet or something like that. But it isn't "Cadets". It's a reserve unit in Georgetown. Hope that helps some-what...


----------



## Gouki (18 Apr 2005)

dasg said:
			
		

> :threat:   :
> 
> so if i join the military co op it is basically me joining the army and i get all the same stuff as i would in the army????? so i like i get payed? like who has done it is it worth joining? Do you yhave to do the 10 weeks of basic training????? ????
> 
> PM ME :warstory:  :threat: :dontpanic:



  > lolz yah man u liek totally get a C9 dat u can cary to class wit and show all ur friends and maybe shoot a cat or 2 and basic training is lame   :skull:  

I instead submit this proposal to you, Dasg, and it may sound pretty crazy:

How about ... you have to do the training that is required of you ... and if that makes you unhappy - then don't join. If you get sad over 10 weeks of basic training, I don't think you're cut out for .... any job in the military. And if you had your eye set on anything combat arms (as most of your types usually do...sniper, jtf2, something outlandish like that) then you're truly up the creek because basic training to those guys was a happy walk through a flower filled park.

You best sort yourself out (attitude and mentally) and dare I say grow the hell up before you go into such a program


----------



## infamous_p (18 Apr 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> > lolz yah man u liek totally get a C9 dat u can cary to class wit and show all ur friends and maybe shoot a cat or 2 and basic training is lame    :skull:
> 
> I instead submit this proposal to you, Dasg, and it may sound pretty crazy:
> 
> ...



beautifully said.


----------



## Polish Possy (18 Apr 2005)

Now only if it was checked for spelling then it would have been Beautifully said .....


----------



## Gouki (18 Apr 2005)

Tell me you didn't miss the subtlety of the first part of my last post.. Cause I didn't think it was subtle.


----------



## Garbageman (18 Apr 2005)

I'm currently teaching co-op, and have one of my students placed with a militia unit.  Not all units run the same training, and not all units even run the militia co-op program, but it's definitely a great opportunity if it's available to you.  

I can tell you all about what my student is doing, but your best bet is to speak to a co-op teacher or guidance counsellor at your specific school for more info.  The basic eligibility requirements for the CF still apply (16 with parent's permission, grade 10 completed, medically and physically fit, of good moral character, etc.).

Yes, you get paid.  Yes, you get all the 'stuff'.  Yes, you become a member of the Army, and are treated as such.  If you're only in it to get out of school for a few months and to 'shoot some guns', you're in for a world of hurt.


----------



## armyman18 (20 Apr 2005)

logos said:
			
		

> Hello, i am new but i would like to join the armed forces. i am 18 years old and have participated in an air cadet program for some time now. would it be possible to get a registration form? are there any requirements to be able to join the army? if so, i would like some information on the programs and training process. you can email me at beveridge_t@hotmail.com. thanks.


----------



## Alex252 (28 May 2005)

Which is more rewarding out of the two? I have done a search and cannot seem to find any answers


----------



## Alex252 (29 May 2005)

Ok


----------



## Rubes (29 May 2005)

Right now I am in grade 11 and I applied for Reserve co-op for next year.  I decided to drop it and join the Reserves right now instead.  This way I get to:

A) Go to training over the summer as opposed to next January. Seven more months of Army experience. 
B) Choose which regiment I want to join (Queen's Own Rifles)   

It would have been nice to do military training for a semester instead of school, but I'm glad I'm joining this way.  By the time I would have started with co-op I'll be done BMQ and SQ, be parading with my unit, and waiting for BIQ next summer.  Choose whichever one best suits your needs.


----------



## BDTyre (29 May 2005)

If you've just applied, you're cutting it very close to make summer training.


----------



## Rubes (29 May 2005)

BDTyre said:
			
		

> If you've just applied, you're cutting it very close to make summer training.



I applied at the beginning of april and did all my tests in april/early may.  I've been loaded onto the summer course.


----------



## BDTyre (30 May 2005)

Okay.  That didn't really come across in your post.  In that case, good luck!


----------



## Pikache (30 May 2005)

What do you mean co op and just reserves? As in weekend BMQ course, or the summer BMQ course?


----------



## Standards (30 May 2005)

In some locations the units have agreements with the local school board(s) allowing students to attend a BMQ Coop course and get credit for it.  It usually runs 1300-1700 Mon-Fri during the winter.  Off hand, the only places I can think of that run a BMQ Coop regularly are Winnipeg and Thunder Bay.  The candidates have to go through the normal enrollment process so the only thing different is it runs for half days during the week vice full days on the weekends.


----------



## JBP (30 May 2005)

Standards said:
			
		

> In some locations the units have agreements with the local school board(s) allowing students to attend a BMQ Coop course and get credit for it.  It usually runs 1300-1700 Mon-Fri during the winter.  Off hand, the only places I can think of that run a BMQ Coop regularly are Winnipeg and Thunder Bay.  The candidates have to go through the normal enrollment process so the only thing different is it runs for half days during the week vice full days on the weekends.



Also Lincoln and Welland regiment has regular BMQ co-op as does the RHLI of Hamilton I believe, or the ASH of C in same armoury. Both in Niagara region though.


----------



## Alex252 (30 May 2005)

RoyalHighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> What do you mean co op and just reserves? As in weekend BMQ course, or the summer BMQ course?



I mean the School Co Op program or just going the normal reserve route


----------



## Love793 (31 May 2005)

It looks like all 3 Reserve Bdes in Ontario will be running co-op courses next year.  It will probably replace the winter BMQ serials in most locations.  The advantage to the co-op crses, are the kids not only get there co-op credits for school, but they also get paid on the placement, just as they would if they where on a weekend wonder course.

Disadvantage, not only do we have standards visits to deal with, but co-op teachers visits as well. ;D


----------



## Standards (31 May 2005)

I like visiting the BMQ Coop courses as it doesn't mean working another weekend.

In any case, you don't have to worry about me visiting your courses in LFCA.  However, anyone running courses in LFWA, I will see you eventually (my summer is a write-off).


----------



## Greg_o (3 Jun 2005)

In the Durham region (mainly Oshawa-area highschools that have co-op) they run this program. I go for my physical/aptitude test July 6th, and the day goes from 0600-1400 I believe. If I get in Ill confirm that, but it may depend on the unit. This co-op is only run second semester, and gives a full 4 credits.

Sorry for wakin this baby back up, woops!


----------



## fleeingjam (4 Jun 2005)

Apparently you CANNOT do both. If you are a reservist you cannot do CO-OP for the Forces. It kinda makes sense becuase it waste of resources, why do BMQ twice.

-Just tellin to clarify.
-Usman


----------



## Sappo (5 Jun 2005)

Grey & Simcoe Foresters Owen Sound armory also host a co-op... I am actually doing my pre-sq with them right now (as opposed to driving down to toronto every weekend).


----------



## Pikache (5 Jun 2005)

Alex252 said:
			
		

> I mean the School Co Op program or just going the normal reserve route


Ok. You can do BMQ 3 ways.
-Coop as described
-Weekend; you show up fri night, leave sun afternoon every odd weekend or so
-summer; you do BMQ all straight during july or aug.

Each will have different... flavour to it as for example, in coop, you won't be doing morning inspections. Weekend, you'll do morning inspections, but it's still only 48 hrs of army then you go home. Summer, it's full on army thing and your head spins, esp. if you're not mentally prepared for transition from civvy to mil mind set.


----------



## Alex252 (5 Jun 2005)

Thank you RHSF


----------



## Rubes (6 Jun 2005)

Greg_o said:
			
		

> In the Durham region (mainly Oshawa-area highschools that have co-op) they run this program. I go for my physical/aptitude test July 6th, and the day goes from 0600-1400 I believe. If I get in Ill confirm that, but it may depend on the unit. This co-op is only run second semester, and gives a full 4 credits.
> 
> Sorry for wakin this baby back up, woops!



Are you joining the Ontario Regiment?  A buddy of mine is going to the Oshawa Armouries on July 6th also to do all his PT/aptitude.  Yyou guys may be in the same regiment and not even know it!


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Jun 2005)

Hey..

I was wondering whether to go for co-op or summer bmq next year. I decided to start as early as I can, and do it in a summer instead of during a co-op. I agree that it will give you several more months of experiences. As soon as I can, I'm going down to the Aurora Armoury to talk to someone. A recruiter was at my school awhile back, and it seemed pretty interesting.

Does anyone know if the militia pays enough to be a viable part time job? As opposed to working at a grocery store or Mcdonalds?

 Thanks.


----------



## Love793 (10 Jun 2005)

I don't know to many grocery stores that start you at $77/day.


----------



## Ramos (17 Jul 2005)

I am considering co-op in the army. I was wondering if there's any program after the basic training in medical. I am thinking of becoming a doctor and i think doing co-op in the army will certainly help. So is there anything in the arms force that will help and is there anything I should know? Also what is the schedule and will i be living on reserves or do i go there and then home? I live in Mississauga, Ontario. If anyone has information can you please send it to me at a_ram0s@hotmail.com  the '0' is a zero.


Thanks


----------



## GO!!! (17 Jul 2005)

Both of the above - look in the yellow pages under "recruiting" and tell the nice man what you want to be if you grow up.


----------



## BSmith12 (1 Nov 2005)

I'm a student at Saltfleet Highschool in the Hamilton area of Ontario. I've researched the CF army thoroughly, and I know it's what I want to do for the rest of my life. I'm having trouble finding the answers to a few questions that I'd like to ask.
1) Once I complete the Military Co-op program, and I join the Reserve Force can I transfer over to the Regular Force after I get my grade 12?
2) Is there optional officer training involved in the Reserve BMQ?
3) Are there any others in this community who are taking the Military Co-op program in the second semester of the school year (February 2006)?
4) I am very interested in the Argylls' training programs for Urban & Mountain Ops, but the Rileys' history is very rich. Which would be a wiser choice?
Any resources provided are greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## D-n-A (1 Nov 2005)

All of this can be found by searching.

I'm in a good mood, so...

1) Once I complete the Military Co-op program, and I join the Reserve Force can I transfer over to the Regular Force after I get my grade 12?
*Yes, you can transfer from the Reserve to the Regular Force by doing a Componet Transfer.*
2) Is there optional officer training involved in the Reserve BMQ?
*You can be an officer in the reserve, search for the requirements on becoming an officer in the CF*
3) Are there any others in this community who are taking the Military Co-op program in the second semester of the school year (February 2006)?
*I'd say there's a good amount of people doing the co-op program. A few people on these boards have joined the reserve through co-op.*
4) I am very interested in the Argylls' training programs for Urban & Mountain Ops, but the Rileys' history is very rich. Which would be a wiser choice?
*I have no experiance with either unit. Infantry is infantry, same job no matter where you go(with the exception of light vs mechanized). Join the unit you want, because of its history, tasking or location.*


----------



## BSmith12 (2 Nov 2005)

My sincere thanks MikeL. I've ran a couple searches but I got slightly confused when I was trying to put it all together.
Thanks again.

- Branden


----------



## blacktriangle (13 Feb 2006)

Sorry to bump this topic up, but I was wondering if anyone else is signing/signed up for the Queen's York Ranger co-op next year? (2007).

I just selected the course today and will be starting the recruiting process soon. 

Just on the off chance that any one is going to be with me...  ;D


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (14 Feb 2006)

I think the question you should be asking here is if anyone in your area is doing the co op not just any one in your unit. Because if you truly want to know about inside your unit you can just ask your buddy's in the PAT platoon. But if there running it like GSU London is it is a BMQ co-op that all the units in our area has spots to send people to it, so you might want to specify where your co-op is being held and ask if anyone is doing it in that area?


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Feb 2006)

I'm signed up for a coop class next year in York Region. My future unit is the Queen's York Rangers, run out of the Aurora armouries for the most part.

My bud is going down for an application tonight..hopefully he gets into it.   So ya, that's where I am going to be next year (god willing).


----------



## WebAddict (16 May 2006)

Im sorry for my grammar , I have called my recruiting center and I asked them if they have room for September , in for me, I have gotten a Yes.  and then i said good bye, but by the time my head hit me , was that i forgot to ask them if its possible to do what i want. When i realised this they were closed so i had no luck, What I am thinking of doing is applying for Resirves (weekends) for the fall (sept) but the thing is I am doing Co-Op already in February of 2007 so am i gonna get stuck of doing to BMQ's? I know i cant do BMQ unless i fail? but maybe they will have so other task for me in the army, for Fall? 

Sorry For My Grammar , This forum is really helpful i used 90% of the advice given here, and now im waiting to get called in for my PT testing for CO-Op , but the my school is suppost to submit them on May 26  so im loosing a week, but i hope i get a call some time soon .


----------



## Spartan (17 May 2006)

The Coop course Is a BMQ/SQ course.


----------



## WebAddict (17 May 2006)

So its possible?just making sure i get the right anwser b4 i call


----------



## Xoshua (17 May 2006)

Well seeing as your first part is your BMQ and the co-op (as said) is BMQ/SQ it is.  I asked my master corporal the same thing, she told me it is, she also mentioned it would be easier for you if you help out during weekends like you said.  My only problem was, my courses are closed up until Febuary since they aren't holding a BMQ in Owen Sound until then...  But the even worse news is, the summer coming up isn't even BMQ for me, its SQ so I can't even go for the summer course...  Lol, I hope your region is a little better than mine...  So I hope it works out, and hopefully you get in for the BMQ and SQ followed by it without any set backs...  Good luck!


----------



## WebAddict (17 May 2006)

Yeah - THnkx Ill call in - Well, I called in today to my R.C and i asked them the samething I was given a no,  just because they want to keep everyone at the same level , but i was given in an option, Since i wil lbe getting my 15 Credits by End of June, (8 Credits from Last Year + 4 Credits from Last Semester = Leaves me with 3 Credits left ) which il lget by end of june. What i was told is that "you  can drop Co-Op and just choose two other courses instead and go for Military in Winter (maybe fall if there is still room for u) or u can wait till Co-Op and then go into summer" But If i go for the winter,(do my BMQ)  then i can go for the spring to do my SMQ (which co-op will be doing their BMQ - i was told that they are only doing BMQ for co-op) would that work?  and then for the summer be a reseverve still


----------



## Reno (13 Nov 2006)

My interview for the reserves is this coming Wednesday, and it just occurred to me that I have no idea if I need a resume! I'm entering through the high school co op program, and they told me what to bring, but said nothing about a resume. At first I guess I figured the application I filled out gave enough information, but I would really hate to show up unprepared. I have my aptitude, medical, and interview scheduled for Wednesday, and I know they asked me to dress nicely, but bring a change for my medical exam, but that's all the reminded me of. Please get back to me ASAP, so I'll know if I have to get to work on a resume. Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2006)

You ask soo much.  Here is some help:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Conquistador (13 Nov 2006)

I had a resume when I did my interviews. They didn't ask me for anything at the recruiting center, but they looked at all my awards, certificates and the like at the interview with the recruiting officer at my regiment. I'd say bring one, not like it's gonna hurt your chances or anything.


----------



## newrecruit (15 Dec 2006)

Are all militia Co-op programms the same? I'm concerned with how I will get to my unit. Will they pick me up directly from school or do I have to get there myself? Untill what time will I stay in the unit and how will I get back. I will soon contact the unit for this info, but if anyone can please tell me I'd really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Conquistador (15 Dec 2006)

> I will soon contact the unit for this info



Well, that'd be the best bet for getting the correct info, but, I don't know if they're gonna have a driver come and pick you you up everyday. If you have an exceptionally long distance to travel, you might be eligible to be reimbursed for your travel expenses.


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Dec 2006)

newrecruit said:
			
		

> Are all militia Co-op programms the same? I'm concerned with how I will get to my unit. Will they pick me up directly from school or do I have to get there myself? Untill what time will I stay in the unit and how will I get back. I will soon contact the unit for this info, but if anyone can please tell me I'd really appreciate it. Thank you.



What unit are you doing Co-op with?


Send me a message if you want too, maybe we are headed the same way.


----------



## old man neri (16 Dec 2006)

Deleted what I wrote cause I am a dumbass


----------



## foxtwo (20 Dec 2006)

Co-Op 2007 anyone???


----------



## Sapper3123 (17 Feb 2007)

Im doing my BMQ through the high school co op program.  Good stuff really.  Any other co op people here?  Anyways, who knows if we do SQ during the semester before basic military occupation in the summer, or no?  First ones in, last ones out... sappers lead the way....


----------



## GHUMP (20 Feb 2007)

Just wondering where your from?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2007)

IIRC the only place that does CO-OP BMQ is Ontario.

And from his other post,



> I am a new recruit with the 31 Combat Engineer Regiment.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2007)

WHY?     :

Did you use the SEARCH FUNCTION?

COOP Programs are covered.  The more TOPICS you create, causes yet another lazy person to give up on their search and create yet more.

TOPIC  LOCKED


----------



## MichMani (25 Feb 2007)

My school had someone come in to talk to us about the military and doing things for co-op in grade 11 and 12. I found it really interesting but now i do not know who to contact about this? Closest one to me is in Oshawa, and i would like to know how to get into it and what is needed. And for girls how short does the hair have to be?


----------



## Doom (10 Mar 2007)

Hey guys, i'm sure you've heard this many times. And i've searched the forums and found nothing in particular to what I was looking for. My question is that if I do Reserve Coop. What units are availible to do it? and are there any in Ontario, Mississauga. If I by any chance over looked anything I should have read. Please tell me and close this thread  >.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Mar 2007)

Doom said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i'm sure you've heard this many times. And i've searched the forums and found nothing in particular to what I was looking for. My question is that if I do Reserve Coop. What units are availible to do it? and are there any in Ontario, Mississauga. If I by any chance over looked anything I should have read. Please tell me and close this thread  >.



Can't answer questions about Co-op, 'cause I don't know anything about it - but go here:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=888

for info on Mississauga Reserves (I went to www.army.forces.gc.ca and punched "Mississauga" into their Search engine (I thought all you young 'uns were supposed to be computer literate??) 

Good luck to you

Roy


----------



## Doom (10 Mar 2007)

haha, thank you for your help Roy. I just emailed them via the new recruitment site asking for information and a recruiter to call me (that's what I clicked anyway.) So hopefully i'll hear from them and talk about the Co-op thing or I think i'll give them a call monday afternoon or so.


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2007)

http://www.peel.edu.on.ca/student/learning/Armyreserve.htm

Check the above link.

Vern


----------



## Doom (10 Mar 2007)

Hey! thanks again. This helps out a lot. Shows also what I've over looked especially in my own school board! Thanks for the help again!


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2007)

Pas de problemo,

I'm quite sure it was our pleasure.

And with that a lock.


----------



## offthechart45 (23 Mar 2008)

can you do bmq during co op?? and for the weekend bmq is it every weekends or how does it work?? ???


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Mar 2008)

Depends where you live, but yes BMQ/SQ can be done through Coop in some instances.

Weekend BMQ's usually run on alternating weekends (2 per month) again dependent on where you live and what unit you join.

Do a search for more information, I haven't all the details.

Cheers.


----------



## CheeseNip (23 Mar 2008)

Certain High schools will offer Co-Op courses through nearby Reserve units. I know in my old High school a Co-Op course ran almost every year, and the BMQ for that course usually worked out to be every day during the week but they got to go home at the end of the day. It was also up to whomever qualified to get to the Base every day on time. Keep in mind well over one hundred students tried to get a spot and they only had room for 20. I suspect (assume, not sure, unsure, blah blah) that it is similar with other reserve Co-Op courses. 
I'll stay in my lane in regards to the SQ part of it. I _suspect_ that it's done the same way as the Co-Op BMQ, but again I'm not sure.
As mentioned before, to get concrete answers on how reserves work if you're joining outside a Co-Op program, use the almighty 'Search' option.


----------



## Pte_Martin (23 Mar 2008)

You can do BMQ through co-op, But you cannot do SQ through Co-op. BMQ for co-op is run differently through out units. I know when i did it, it was tuesday to friday from 1300 to 1630 from feb to june i think, and we did 4 weekends in the field.


----------



## Rocketryan (23 Mar 2008)

Depends on the unit. I WAS going to be doing Co-op with the Lorne Scots but got sick on the last fitness test date before the deadline for the co-op. 

Infantry_ , The Lorne Scots website (which is down at the moment) said that by the end of the course I would be a fully qualified BMQ/SQ Private


Offthechart

My advice, if your doing or going for Co-op, talk to your co-op teacher or guidance or the unit recruiter


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Mar 2008)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> You can do BMQ through co-op, But you cannot do SQ through Co-op. BMQ for co-op is run differently through out units. I know when i did it, it was tuesday to friday from 1300 to 1630 from feb to june i think, and we did 4 weekends in the field.



Most, if not all, of 32 CBG's coop courses are BMQ/SQ. This is current information. Most also run full day (8-5ish) Monday/Tuesday-Friday. 

The whole point is that you're a qualified soldier by June, ready to move onto trades training at the DP1/2 levels during the summer and subsequent training periods.


----------



## Pte_Martin (24 Mar 2008)

Well disregard my last. I was wrong. When i did Co-op around 4 years ago that's how it was run. I should have known it would change. But doing BMQ and SQ together does make more sense!


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2008)

It is NOT "core"


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jun 2008)

The military coop is where we keep the attack chickens.


----------



## davidk (7 Jun 2008)

There's an RCR joke in there somewhere, but it won't be me that says it.


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Jun 2008)

Ok my friend, first of all, you have a while to wait so for all you know it will be completely different by the time you can even apply in grade 11.  Second of all, no one in here can tell you because it is different depending on where you do it and who with.  Go ask your Guidance Councilor, or your Co-Op teacher (you *should* have one).  Or if thats not enough information, find out where the reserve activities are held in your city, and go on down and ask someone.  Anyone of those people mentioned will be more help then any of us in my opinion.  Good luck!

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Jun 2008)

Do a search, I know it's been covered. I know for a fact that there are threads on this forum relavent to the program and your geographical area as well. If you still have questions, message me.


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Jun 2008)

Racioppa said:
			
		

> ok thanks, but one questions how can it all be different??? doesn't it have a curriculum to follow??? i can see privileges and opportunity's different but doesn't it all teach you the same stuff??
> 
> or is this a completely opposite thing like Boot camp ( i know its American i just cant think of the Canadian acronym) that you get 2 credits form..



I'm sure is is a curriculum.  But the details will always be different.  Details are what's important, so like I said, just ask the school because they know best.

Oh and by the way, *GOOGLE* is a Godsend.

Enjoy bud  :


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jun 2008)

Hyphen added to prevent misunderstandings that the military house barnyard fowl.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Burrows (8 Jun 2008)

I've got a friend finishing off his co-op with the RHLI this semester.  He goes Monday - Friday with some weekends and is receiving his BMQ and SQ quals.  He gets two credits for the military side of the co-op and two credits for other subjects that are taught during the "academic periods" at the armoury.  He is getting one Phys Ed credit, and a University Math credit.

He has nothing but good things to say about his experience so far.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (8 Jun 2008)

Racioppa in Markham/ York Region you get 4 credits from Co-op, and it is with the Queens York Rangers. You must also be in a semestered school, so if you go to Markham District then you are going to have to switch schools if you want to do the Co-op. 

I'm you're recently retired RSM if you didn't realize, send me a PM or talk to me when you see me next and I'll let you know all you want to know.


----------



## Schütze (1 Jul 2008)

I heard that you paid when you have completed a Canadian Military Co-op program. Is that true?
Just wondering...


----------



## blacktriangle (1 Jul 2008)

Schütze said:
			
		

> I heard that you paid when you have completed a Canadian Military Co-op program. Is that true?
> Just wondering...



You will be paid for every day you work and have that cash deposited into your account twice a month. You do not pay for anything except razor blades, boot polish etc.


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Jul 2008)

:deadhorse:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13350.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1238.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30296.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21770.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24580.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/135.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34325.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37055.0.html

This is also a good link: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search


op:


----------



## Jaydub (1 Jul 2008)

[quote author=popnfresh]
You will be paid for every day you work and have that cash deposited into your account twice a month. You do not pay for anything except razor blades, boot polish etc. [/quote]

They're paying them now? Wow.
It wasn't like that when I did it.


----------



## Schütze (1 Jul 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## greenjacket (9 Jul 2008)

The Coop is the same thing has doing your BMQ/SQ in Meaford or somewhere during the summer, the only differences are that you go home every night, unless you go to a base for a week, you learn the same things has anyone else does who does BMQ/SQ in the summer or on weekends.  Some coops have an academic side, mine didn't, i got five credits for mine.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Jul 2008)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> They're paying them now? Wow.
> It wasn't like that when I did it.



There was a CANFORGEN a few years ago about this issue, including a contact number for pers who underwent unpaid service to inquire about being paid retroactively for their service.

A search on this site should find you that CANFORGEN.


----------



## Jaydub (9 Jul 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> There was a CANFORGEN a few years ago about this issue, including a contact number for pers who underwent unpaid service to inquire about being paid retroactively for their service.
> 
> A search on this site should find you that CANFORGEN.



I'll take a look, but do you remember how far retro-dated it is?
I did my co-op in 2000.


----------



## CountDC (10 Jul 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> There's an RCR joke in there somewhere, but it won't be me that says it.



I think you already did. ;D


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jul 2008)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> I'll take a look, but do you remember how far retro-dated it is?
> I did my co-op in 2000.



DIN link: http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2005/189-05_e.asp



> THE AIM OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO ADVISE OF AN ONGOING INITIATIVE WITHIN LAND FORCE CENTRAL AREA (LFCA) TO IDENTIFY FORMER MILITARY HIGH SCHOOL CO-OPERATIVE EDUCATION STUDENTS FROM THE LATE 1980'S TO 2001. THE MAJORITY OF STUDENTS WHO PARTICIPATED IN THESE LFCA CONDUCTED CO-OPERATIVE EDUCATION COURSES DID NOT RECEIVE ALL OF THEIR ENTITLED PAY FOR THEIR MILITARY TRAINING.



So you'd be covered.


----------



## Jaydub (10 Jul 2008)

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Moggie (12 Sep 2008)

Hi,

I'm a grade 12 student and graduating this year, although I'm doing a victory lap (extra year of classes) in 09-10.  I've been considering a career in the military for a long time now and am aiming for artillery, armoured or intelligence.  The one question that remains for me is whether I want to be an officer or an NCM.  A friend of mine recently finished the army co-op program with an infantry unit and that got me thinking that it may be the ideal way to get a taste of the NCM life and at the very least see in person what officers do so I'm better prepared to make my decision.  Found quite a few red herrings in my searches so I've got a few questions about co-op that don't seem to be answered yet.  

-Is there a complete list of which units run a co-op program?  

-The application for the co-op would start this spring, whereas university applications are in the fall.  Would I be able to concurrently apply for PRes (co-op) and RegF (ie ROTP, either Civvy U or RMC)?

-More of a general question here:  Do you believe that it is good for an officer (especially a young one) to have experience as an NCM?


I'd like to glean as much information from the forums and forces websites so I can be prepared when I go to the co-op teacher and recruiters, but feel free to send me packing if I should go straight to them (or if I missed anything glaringly obvious on the recruiting websites ).

Thanks in advance,
Moggie


----------



## Redeye (13 Sep 2008)

Moggie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm a grade 12 student and graduating this year, although I'm doing a victory lap (extra year of classes) in 09-10.  I've been considering a career in the military for a long time now and am aiming for artillery, armoured or intelligence.  The one question that remains for me is whether I want to be an officer or an NCM.  A friend of mine recently finished the army co-op program with an infantry unit and that got me thinking that it may be the ideal way to get a taste of the NCM life and at the very least see in person what officers do so I'm better prepared to make my decision.  Found quite a few red herrings in my searches so I've got a few questions about co-op that don't seem to be answered yet.
> 
> ...



The units running co-ops will vary from year to year, but it seems so far this year a lot of units are - the two units of which I have most knowledge, Hast & PER and Ont R are both running only co-ops this year, no weekend BMQ courses.

I don't think there's any issue to concurrently apply to ROTP and the co-op, I know we had someone a couple of years ago go through co-op then go straight into Civvy U ROTP without a problem.

As for the "should officers have NCM experience" question - do a search, it's been covered several times on here.


----------



## Rocketryan (13 Sep 2008)

1. Go to Guidance, make sure your school actually participates in the co-op, if they do, they might have an information package, most schools only do co-op with certain units, so best bet is asking at Guidance

2. A recruiter would be able to answer that better, from what you said I'm thinking your talking about having 2 seperate applications?

Best of luck for co-op


----------



## kincanucks (13 Sep 2008)

As to applying for two different entry plans at the same time, talk to your CFRC/D as at some it is one or the other and not both as different processing involved.  However, once you are processed for Co-op and enrolled it is not hard to then apply for ROTP when you are ready and if you meet the entrance requirements.


----------



## blacktriangle (13 Sep 2008)

Moggie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm a grade 12 student and graduating this year, although I'm doing a victory lap (extra year of classes) in 09-10.  I've been considering a career in the military for a long time now and am aiming for artillery, armoured or intelligence.  The one question that remains for me is whether I want to be an officer or an NCM.  A friend of mine recently finished the army co-op program with an infantry unit and that got me thinking that it may be the ideal way to get a taste of the NCM life and at the very least see in person what officers do so I'm better prepared to make my decision.  Found quite a few red herrings in my searches so I've got a few questions about co-op that don't seem to be answered yet.
> 
> ...



Can't answer your question directly, but if you are in the GTA I can probably shed some light. If you have any questions about coop in general, feel free to pm me. As to going ROTP after Co-op, yes it's been done. I wouldn't say it will always make a better officer, I don't have enough experience to make that call, but it might help you pick a trade more suited to you once you find out what you like best in the military. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Moggie (13 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies!

The guidance office at school has been utterly useless up til now, so it seems the best bet is to speak with the co-op teacher and then with recruiters from there.  Is it better to speak with unit recruiters or CFRC Toronto regarding co-op?

kincanucks, thanks for clearing that up about how applications work.

_Please disregard my question about whether it is good for an officer to have experience as an NCM._

Cheers,
Moggie


----------



## Co-opCobourg (12 Oct 2008)

They are doing this in Cobourg, I am waiting for my call to be tested to see if I can do this for second semester this year. Hope I get in because my friends did. Anyone else joining the Hasty P's?


----------



## Schütze (27 Oct 2008)

Why is the age requirement for military co-op at a reserve unit *17*, when you can join the reserves at *16*?   

   :bullet:


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2008)

Schütze said:
			
		

> Why is the age requirement for military co-op at a reserve unit *17*, when you can join the reserves at *16*?



Why?

You are asking about two different things.  Co-op is a program that is sponsored by and governed by rules made by the Education System.  The Reserves are part of the CF and governed by the rules and regulations that govern all of the CF.  They are not related.

Co-op students are not paid.  Reservists are paid.


----------



## Schütze (27 Oct 2008)

Just because you have to be 17 by the July you are applying, and because of when my birthday is, I won't be allowed to participate in the Co-op unless I stay for a fifth year.



> Co-op students are not paid.  Reservists are paid.



Not true. I've to high school students who did the Co-op at my Corp who said they made over $3000


----------



## canuckkwan (27 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Co-op students are not paid.  Reservists are paid.



not to contradict your knowledge, but I was told by my co-op teacher last year, as well as a couple of friends who finished co-op BMQ/SQ last school year or are applying for this school year, that co-op students do get paid in this placement.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2008)

Schütze said:
			
		

> Just because you have to be 17 by the July you are applying, and because of when my birthday is, I won't be allowed to participate in the Co-op unless I stay for a fifth year.
> 
> Not true. I've to high school students who did the Co-op at my Corp who said they made over $3000





			
				canuckkwan said:
			
		

> not to contradict your knowledge, but I was told by my co-op teacher last year, as well as a couple of friends who finished co-op BMQ/SQ last school year or are applying for this school year, that co-op students do get paid in this placement.



Co-op is not paid.  Co-op is run and administered by the School.  Your examples are of members who have managed to be enrolled into the Reserves while they are Co-op students.  They are not paid by the School System, but by the CF.  They managed to join the Reserves, because they met the criteria to join the Reserves.  

In effect, they got credit for their Co-op by joining the Reserves.  If you do not meet the criteria to join the Reserves, you can still do the Co-op, but you will not be paid by the CF.


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Oct 2008)

Just because I'm going to lose my mind if I don't, and everyone seems to have the wrong info and its my job to have the right info about recruiting, co-op and all that crap; I'm going to jump in here and correct some stuff.

1) The minimum age for application to the CF is 17 with parental consent for the *Regular Force* and 16 with parental consent for the *Primary Reserve*.  Who ever is passing on the information that you cannot do the Canadian Forces Co-operative education program until you're 17 is feeding false information. The only explanation I can think of relates to your education level; If you do not have the minimum required credits (15 in Ontario) or grade completed (Gr 10 in Ontario) , the age rule does not apply as you must meet this requirement as well.

2) Canadian Forces Co-op students are paid by the Canadian Forces.  they have to be due to legal concerns.  The co-op program qualifies the student to the minimum level of BMQ. Any time a PRes member enters a CF building to train, they must sign a pay sheet.

3) All this information has been posted a million times through out these forums and a simple search would have yielded the answers... also, the best people to talk to about any concerns regarding recruiting would be the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre or your Local PRes Recruiter.


----------



## Co-opCobourg (10 Jan 2009)

Thanato said:
			
		

> I read that Non Coms can be Landed Imagrents, is this True?
> 
> Also, when i talked to the Recruter for the Hasting and Prince Edward Regiment, i was told i would do it through the summer (if i pass all the tests), July and August, what training would this cover?
> 
> ~Thanato



Uhmm, providing your recruiter Is Sergeant Cook, he told me that we would have the opportunity to do a summer course to become fully fledged infantryman. That's what I heard from him.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2009)

Co-opCobourg said:
			
		

> Uhmm, providing your recruiter Is Sergeant Cook, he told me that we would have the opportunity to do a summer course to become fully fledged infantryman. That's what I heard from him.



The post you rseponded to is 4 years old, i'm going to venture that the recruiter may have changed since then.


----------



## Co-opCobourg (10 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The post you rseponded to is 4 years old, i'm going to venture that the recruiter may have changed since then.



Holy Hell, Didn't Even See That


----------



## Redeye (11 Jan 2009)

Amusingly enough - other than him getting promoted, no change.  



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The post you rseponded to is 4 years old, i'm going to venture that the recruiter may have changed since then.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Amusingly enough - other than him getting promoted, no change.



You have to admit that after 4 years, the odds were on my side !


----------



## Redeye (12 Jan 2009)

Actually -four years - it MIGHT have been another individual - it would depend on the date, I suppose.


----------



## bless (12 Jan 2009)

Does anyone know when does coop start in February for high school student in the TDSB and do you really get paid $350 per week?

Ok, here's my situation, I applied for the reserves, passed the easy app test, and put up record numbers in the fitness test. I have the medical and interview in 3 weeks. 

However, I decided to take a course at an adult school that would prepare me for university because I will soon have to take a Stat / QMS course in my business program. But, I would rather take do the Coop reserve during the week from 7-3pm, so went to the coop teacher and got registered.

The problem is that I have two applications processing. One high school coop and the other regular reserves. Once I get my letter from my coop teacher, will I still make it in time to get into the coop intake for Feb and is there anything that I should do now to ensure this will be done?

Secondly, once in the reserves is it possible for them to ship you any where in the world, to fight war with out your consent?

Thirdly, If all work out well with the coop option, how can I transfer to be an officer and take the BMOQ instead of the BMQ?

Thanks and really needing some advice!!!


----------



## Stumpf (12 Jan 2009)

Just a quick question, has anyone who applied for the Feb-Jun 09 semester get a call back from the recruiting centre yet?


----------



## Stumpf (12 Jan 2009)

Hey there, I really don't have much experience but I'll do what I can.
I've applied for the high school co-op for this upcoming semester myself, so I've been doing as much reading as I can, hopefully someone with more knowledge will come along to confirm or clarify my statements.

*Does anyone know when does coop start in February for high school student in the TDSB and do you really get paid $350 per week?*
It starts (I believe) the third week of school, oh and you get about a little less than $40 a day, so no, not $350, more like $350 every two weeks.

*Ok, here's my situation, I applied for the reserves, passed the easy app test, and put up record numbers in the fitness test. I have the medical and interview in 3 weeks. However, I decided to take a course at an adult school that would prepare me for university because I will soon have to take a Stat / QMS course in my business program. But, I would rather take do the Coop reserve during the week from 7-3pm, so went to the coop teacher and got registered.

The problem is that I have two applications processing. One high school coop and the other regular reserves. Once I get my letter from my coop teacher, will I still make it in time to get into the coop intake for Feb and is there anything that I should do now to ensure this will be done?
* 
If your doing the interview in 3 weeks, I'm fairly confident in saying you will not get in in time for the co-op program. My class was told we had to have our testing completed no later than DEC 1st. Its well past that date, you will probably just have to do it over the weekends.

*Secondly, once in the reserves is it possible for them to ship you any where in the world, to fight war with out your consent?*
Currently reservists can only be sent outside of Canada's borders with your consent (you have to apply to go) however, in case of major emergencies (World Wars mainly) you can be called to active service without your consent and sent overseas.

*Thirdly, If all work out well with the coop option, how can I transfer to be an officer and take the BMOQ instead of the BMQ?*
I assume you mean complete your BMQ training and then switch to become an officer? You'll have to go into the recruiting station and talk to them about it.


Good luck!


----------



## Redeye (12 Jan 2009)

Most co-ops are half days so you're looking at about $40/day or so...  You get paid by direct deposit on the 15th and last day of each month.

Your applications - I think they would just be consolidated into one - because once you're acceptable to be enrolled it is just a matter of figuring out what BMQ you're on.  You'd also have to accepted for the school's co-op program.

As a Reservist you can be mobilized by an Order-in-Council and deployed anywhere anytime, in theory.  It has not happened since 1939, and even then as I understand it they still had to volunteer for overseas service.  If you want to deploy overseas once you are qualified the process will be explained to you in full as to how to move ahead.

As for being an officer, if you're in high school, it isn't going to happen.  You have to be in post-secondary education to apply.  If you are interested in pursuing that route, get qualified as an NCM, and then talk to your chain of command about making the change down the road.



			
				bless said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when does coop start in February for high school student in the TDSB and do you really get paid $350 per week?
> 
> Ok, here's my situation, I applied for the reserves, passed the easy app test, and put up record numbers in the fitness test. I have the medical and interview in 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zarg (15 Jan 2009)

I believe the co-op program starts on the 24th of February, or some time around there.

Zarg


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

Every semester someone joins the forums to ask about co-op programs through their schools. I was reading the Maple Leaf online  and was happy to notice the Naval Reserve is offering it's first co-op program  in Thunder Bay ON in 2009. The item does not mention future plans for other cities, but if you are considering the reserves and a co-op, there is no harm in asking the CFRC if the Naval Reserve is looking at offering one.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Apr 2009)

Note that education is a provincial responsibility.  Therefore, any such programs will vary between provinces to ensure they comply with applicable provincial rules.

The Army has run such courses in Ontario for a number of years.


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

I agree. I know provincial education programs must approve co-ops. I was observing a door is now ajar for those interested in the Naval Reserve. I should have added, "There is no harm in asking the CFRC and you school co-op coordinator if it is a possibility for a co-op with the local NRD."  There are numerous posts making it clear how and where co-ops for the army, it is refreshing to hear one is available in one location for the navy.


----------



## Snakedoc (6 Apr 2009)

This is interesting, any idea how this will be run exactly at the NRDs?


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

I do not know how it will work in the NRDs....yet. I will be inquiring at my NRD as I tended to be asked lots of questions regarding Naval Reserve and recruiting. Hopefully, this program will expand within the NR. When I learn more, I will post it.


----------



## Schütze (7 Mar 2010)

Hi,
   I know that this may have been answered before, but I was unable to find an answer though the form's search bar. I just applied for the Army Co-op though my school last week and would like to know if they're any more forms, letters, etc. that I would need to have/ send in for the Co-op since my school hasn't really said anything along those lines.

   I've also read that the Co-op counts as your BMQ, so does that mean that after you graduate from the program, you're eligable to stay with the regiment as a reservist?


----------



## AgentSmith (7 Mar 2010)

I can't answer the fist part of your question since I don't know how the co-op application process works. However I can tell you that once you are done the co-op (BMQ and BMQ(L) you can stay in if you like and do your DP1 and become a badged member of the unit, or you can leave.


----------



## josh54243 (8 Mar 2010)

Even if you apply through the co-op program, you're still technically applying in the same manner as everyone else, so that means you still have to fill out the back check references, the application, etc. If you completely filled out the joining folder and handed it to your co-op teacher / school recruiter you should be fine. But if you're in doubt ask one of them.


----------



## Schütze (8 Mar 2010)

Thanks for your responses.


			
				JohnTBay said:
			
		

> ...fill out the back check references, the application, etc. If you completely filled out the joining folder...


 When would I have to fill out those forms and hand them in? Cause all I got to fill out for the Co-op was a small couple page yellow form. Also, where do you get the joining folder?


----------



## brandon_ (13 Mar 2010)

well, i'm in the co-op this year in my town, and  at the start of semester 1 they gave us our booklets to fill in.     

and John Tbay, I pm'd you a while back, just to let you know I got in fine. aha


----------



## FDO (14 Mar 2010)

Accepting CO-OP applications is done for this year. It started at the begining of second semester. You can wait and apply for next year. I heard that Toronto may be running a CO-OP in September AND February.


----------



## jason27 (23 Jul 2010)

I just got back from the local recruiting centre in Toronto to hand in my Co-op application papers, all went well, and I was sent to the back to book a day for my PT,Medical,CFAT,and Interview. I got it all in one day, which is convenient, but I am reall nervous. Starts off with the CFAT at 8:00 a.m, Medical at 11:00 a.m, PT at 1:30 p.m, and the Interview any time between each. I was wondering what I could expect for each of thse tests, and what kind of questions do you guys think the Lt. will ask during the Interview?  Alot of questions, I know, I'm just really nervous. It doesn't help that I have to do good on the CFAT considering a fail would send me home right in the morning. Any tips? Hope I get through the day without problems.


----------



## FDO (23 Jul 2010)

THe Co-op interview will take about 15 minutes. It's more to confirm the info in your file and to make sure you understand what it is to be in the CF. Don't sweat the interview and don't BS. Concentrate on the CFAT. There are more than enough threads on here for you to look at on CFAT.


----------



## jason27 (25 Jul 2010)

Oh, alright. I've been doing some sample aptitude tests online, but I've been reading on this site that those are nothing compared to the CFAT. Would getting an ASVAB book help me much more? Even though its geared toward the american military? I guess it wouldn't really matter right?


----------



## MikeL (25 Jul 2010)

The ASVAB tests different subjects.  I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to practice the math and english portions of the ASVAB, but not the rest of it.  I don't think theres spatial testing on the ASVAB, so that may be something to practice to, look online.  The CFAT really isn't too difficult, I'm sure theres more then emough free websites for you to practice your, etc don't need to buy a book IMO.


----------



## FDO (29 Jul 2010)

If you go on line and punch in "IQ Test" or "Aptitude Test" you should find a lot of different tests. You can go to chapters and spend $30-$40 on a book on aptitude tests. It depends on how much you think you need to study or how badly you want in. In my experience for CO-OP 50% failed the CFAT and of the remaining 50% half of them failed the PT test. 

Again it's up to you and how badly you want it.


----------



## jason27 (4 Aug 2010)

I ordered a book off chapters called "Test And Assess Your Iq: Numerical, Verbal And Spatial Aptitude Tests". Probably the best book I found. I guess it'll help me and prepare me a bit more for my CFAT in the upcoming days, so I guess it's worth it. Just wondering, any of you guys use books to help you prepare? Or did you just do alot of those IQ tests online?


----------



## FDO (5 Aug 2010)

When I was working in the RC in Toronto I had to counsel a young person because they were unsuccessful on the CFAT. THey scored so low they didn't qualify for anything. I told them the same thing I told you, internet and chapters. They came back 6 months later and told me they bought a book (forget which one) at chapters and did everything they could on line. They rewrote and not only passed but scored high enough to qualify for everything except AEC. 

Does everyone who prepares pass? I don't know but I do know that if you don't your chances of not being successful are greatly increased.


----------



## jason27 (16 Aug 2010)

2 more days for my CFAT,PT,MT, and Interview. Getting more and more nervous as the day approaches.


----------



## jason27 (18 Aug 2010)

Passed everything!! So damn excited    Still not guarantee'd position for co-op, still have to call my references,but im glad I got everything done with 
How did you guys feel when you passed everything?

Just wondering, if your recruiter tells you he is going to call your 5 references in 1-2 weeks, but 2 of your references just went to portugal on vacation, would that be a really big problem? (I hope to God not..)


----------



## Roofus (1 Dec 2010)

Hey there. currently I am applying to be in co op program through my high school. It has been a very long process and I am still doing my medical. I have done everything but get the results of my asthma test, so basically I have not finished my medical and nothing else!
I called the recruiting office and they told me that there is 5 spots still left for the co op. My question is this,  if those spots fill up and I do not get in the co op, what are my options? I would still like to be in the reserves. Would this mean I would do BMQ during the summer or what?


----------



## FDO (2 Dec 2010)

Your options are; 

1) apply next year,

2) apply for the Primary Reserve.
Keep in mind that there is no guarantee that you will be enrolled in time for summer BMQ.
Talk to the Reserve unit Recruiter he/she should be able to tell you how many are being enrolled this year.


----------



## Roofus (2 Dec 2010)

Okay thanks, Im really hoping I can get in this so I can do SQ during the summer!
I am grade 13 so college is next year for me, so I Will not apply again to the co op


----------



## jason27 (10 Feb 2011)

So I got into army co-op and my enrollment is on the 15th of February, and I'm pretty psyched  ;D 

I was just wondering, what should I expect from the ceremony? What I mean is, how long it usually takes, what type of attire to wear, etc. 
Thanks.


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Feb 2011)

I would either go casual, with a Colourful shit, and flip flops, or Top hat and tails.....

Then again, THIS STICKIED THREAD MAY COME IN HANDY 

dileas

tess
milnet.ca staff


----------



## Fable (2 Mar 2011)

I plan on for my 4 credit co-op class, taking a program offered by my local reserve. I remember reading here here that there is a small bit of money to be made,is this universal with all co-op programs? The website makes no mention of any sort of pay.

I plan on taking the program either way, it would just be better if I made money on the side.

I apologize in advance if this is a "stupid" question.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Mar 2011)

Yes, Co-op programs in the Reserves are paid positions.  You will actually be enrolled in the CF as a Reserve Force soldier to participate.


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Mar 2011)

You can find reserve pay rates here:
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfncmr-mrfr-01-eng.asp


----------



## jwtg (3 Mar 2011)

Lucky guy.  When I was in high school, paid hours COULD NOT count for co-op hours...


----------



## josh54243 (4 Mar 2011)

jwtg said:
			
		

> Lucky guy.  When I was in high school, paid hours COULD NOT count for co-op hours...



That's still the rule, the ONLY exception is this


----------



## Robert101 (25 Aug 2011)

Hello there, I have a lot of respect for you guys and well I recently applied to the Army co-op but unfortunately  I did not get in. This is not a question thread more like a tool to help high school students with any questions about the Army co-op, because it took me weeks just the find the faintest smudge of information about this co-op. Well anyway like it or not here is the information.* Oh yes one last small thing this co-op is only open to infantry only and possibly navy I say this with uncertainty.
*

Faqs about the co-op 
-You get paid by the day not the hour(I heard its like 20$ a day or something I can't find any info about the wages of a co-op student in the army)
-This is for infantry so yes you may shoot a gun
-I know for my area GTA if I made it I would have to drive to Toronto every day to get their by 8 am or whatever due to that being the only training base around.
-This is 4 credits no exceptions. (One important snip of information you can only take this co-op second semester so if you get your co-op first semester like I did rush to your GC and change it asap)
-You have to be 16+ to attend this co-op
-This is *basic training* not advanced infantry training
-I heard that if you do well or average possibly they will offer you a guaranteed summer job (I have no information about this)
-You may go out of province for some days
-This is the one of the only paying co-ops out there
-This has got to be the best co-op out there, because its gives you a taste of the life in the military. 



Lets start with this: You just found out that through whispers that there is such a thing as co-op that pays you and lets you be in the army too what joy!! Now where do you get started?? Well I found out about this through some channels I can't even remember, but as soon as I did I went straight to my Co-op teacher and told him. He then had a crazed look about them him and well I guess he wasn't to thrilled for a high school student to go to the army and possibly die (His thoughts not mine). Well anyway he agreed and then pulled out a booklet and called the nearest base (Brampton Amory for me) and set up a appointment for me to get some answers.

So in short as soon as you find out about this co-op proceed to your guidance counselor and or co-op teacher this is very important (As explained later)


So me and my buddy of mine went to base and the guy gave the bare bones of it all and told us about the application process, we were ecstatic about this because this confirmed what we heard rumors about and they were all true. He then directed us to the nearest recruitment center (Mississauga) 

We went to the recruitment center and they handed us pages among pages of forms (This part we were not happy about, but it is understandable) So we went back to fill it out with the help of our parents and guidance counselor (You absolutely need the help of the guidance counselor for some the forms its a guaranteed) Once we were done this we came back to hand it all in. Before I go on I would like to add this

You 100% need to bring this stuff in with the completion of the forms
-Photo Id with your signature (Drivers license, passport) No health cards
-Birth certificate
-School transcript (Go to the main office in your school and ask for this)
- Every single form/box/line sign and or  completed in some way shape of form I cannot stress this enough

The next step the tests (Scary huh)
We then schedule the C.F.A.T

Some tips about the C.F.A.T
-You see that sample test of the Canadian forces website? well its 5x harder then that
-Brush up on your math if you are bad at it, grade 9-10 math to be more specific 
- This is all done on a computer just a fyi
- and stay calm and relaxed its just a test that you can only take twice and may or may not build the road to your future military career

Then they scheduled this fitness test next week.
Fitness test
Do you know how long it took to me to find the minimum reps you have to do to pass? 
It goes like this 
1.They measure your heart rate by walking up and down some small steps 
If you fail do not worry (That means your your heart rate is to damn high)
2.Grip strength, Now I think this part may or may not matter but if you fail the heart rate you need to get 90+ score combined to move on.
3. Situps standard situps 19+
4.Push ups 19+
Now if you pass all of this you get to move on to the interview and standard check up by a doctor both are really standard so do not worry.

Oh yes if you require glasses in any way you must bring your prescription (What type of glasses you wear) paper with you.

And you are done congrats!


Wow a lot to take in now let me tell you my mistakes with this application process
1. No photo Id with your signature, I was lazy did not get my license  till a day before I required the photo Id. This means get your license asap, and no my passport was also out of date and it would take a week to get it.
2.Well lets just me and my buddy's forms were in bad shape we had to spend 10 minutes in front of the guy fixing it, lets just say he wasn't to pleased.
3. I was not ready for the C.F.A.T and I was told I barely passed (Laugh all you want but for some one my age this stuff scares me with all the pressure)
4. I was late for everything no not the appointments, I was late to to start the applications process I started in September and ended in November because of my incompetence and procrastination, hell I didn't get those forms from the guidance counselor till a week later. *But this is my fault , you are applying to the fricken army so get your shit in line and be smart about this stuff* I just wish some one would have slapped me and said that stuff to me


On the side note here are some tips:
You can start this process as early as June or July in that case do it because here are some figures
1000's of students apply for this co-op and I heard they take in 200 or so kids, well let me correct that during my process they cut that by half so that leave 100 slots open.
Out of those 1000's of students maybe 75% will start the process ahead of you leaving you in the 25% where you start the process late. Now ever hear of the early bird caught the worm? Well it goes without saying those other birds caught every friggin worm leave you with a empty stomach. Worst part is they wont tell you this, they will just make you go through the pain staking process  and it isn't their fault they don't know when the slots are filled they only find out at the end of the year. 

This is like applying to a job wait it is applying to job they pay you so beef up your resume, do you do some form of martial arts? put it on! Did coach soccer or be the team captain for a sports team? put it on! Most importantly you need I am going to say this again you NEED at least 3 references for the paper work . 

You have to be in shape for this process run jog lift weights, no matter what you do you have to be in shape for this whole co-op. This is not for the weak, they assume you are in peak physical shape already and need not get you there.

If you started the process early, you passed the C.F.A.T, passed the fitness and interview, then you should get call by December from the base you will train out of to pick up your uniform and to swear you in. Good luck.



Thanks good luck to all! If I am missing anything comments thanks!
-


----------



## SoldierInAYear (25 Aug 2011)

Awesome...Just a question, should I go straight into the CF from co-op or head straight to CFRC?


----------



## 337Rangers (25 Aug 2011)

Today I just finished my testing for the Sept COOP @ CFRC Toronto.
I was qualified all trades 

just wondering how long it will take to receive a phone call regarding the swearing in ceremony


----------



## GnyHwy (25 Aug 2011)

Wow, I never even knew this program existed, and I've been in for 20yrs.  

Congratulations for those who pursue this.  It sounds like you guys are very excited about this and that's great.  At that level, enthusiasm will be the most important character trait you can possess.

Good luck!


----------



## AgentSmith (25 Aug 2011)

Some things I'd like to point out:

Co-op is not open to just the Infantry (maybe it is in the GTA, I'm not sure) Other units may be offering a co-op but it all depends on the individual unit. You need to go around and talk to the units and your guidance counselor to see what all is available. 

Also the rate for private is not just $20 a day. You get paid for the full day, going in 5 times a week and occasionally on weekends to.

Since it is basic training, regardless of trade, you will learn how to operate and fire the C-7 rifle. On BMQ-Land (formally called SQ) you will use the C6, C9, grenades and learn about the M72. 

With regards to a summer job. If you pass BMQ and BMQ-Land and chose to remain in the military you will go on to your applicable trade training for the summer. It could range from a few weeks to a few months depending on your trade.


----------



## Robert101 (25 Aug 2011)

When I went to the base in Brampton he handed me me a sheet with all the bases around the area and what they offered in co-op, think I should attach a image? Well anyway I wanted to do combat engineer and filled that out as my first choice and picked something other than infantry for my second choice, when I handed the forms to the guy he kind of looked at me funny and said that this co-op is for infantry only, so I got conflicting stories on that part but yes it never hurts to ask. But you have more experience then me so Ill take your word for it. Regarding Zhao and Paul, Zhao I would assume they will try calling you asap the latest being in December to pick up your stuff , Paul I don't really understand your question to me it reads (Should I just go into the CF through the CFRC or go to co-op then fully enlist)  Now to that questions is this answer that may or may not be confirmed by members of the CF. Joining the CF is a competitive process so if you can do co-op do it, especially if you are aspiring to go to CF fully once you graduate high school. But if you want to join the army as a officer then it might be impossible to do the 4 credits in Grade 12 and go to university to get your degree, and then join the army as a officer due to the  prerequisites to get into university. In that case you can only do this co-op in grade 11.


----------



## Lowlander (25 Aug 2011)

Ok for one thing when you are sworn in to the CF before you start your co-op you are "fully in the CF".  There is no half way.  Also the Armouries in Brampton belongs to my Regiment The Lorne Scots, which are an Infantry Regiment, so doing the co-op throught The Lorne Scots, you can only do it as infantry, or in rare cases an EME, RMS Clerk, or Supply Tech


----------



## scriptox (25 Aug 2011)

Great post, it's good to see others try to get the word out about this program, especially to those who are still in High School. I would imagine that this co-op program would give a good sense and understanding to those who are thinking of pursuing the Canadian Military as a profession.

I myself went through this process and the only thing that held me back was location. 

Basically, the unit that conventionally holds the co-op in my area (The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry (Wentworth)) decided to stop hosting it for the 2011-2012 year. My luck eh? But good news came, and it seemed that the RHLI unit in Hamilton, not Burlington, was hosting it this year. But alas, I did not end up applying there, simply because there was too much of a risk that I would have to transfer to another school district. 

Needless to say, I was bummed out. But since I am going into Grade 12 this September, I decided that I would apply to RMC and see how it goes from there. My original plan was all laid out; I would get into the co-op program for at least a year, maybe get my BMQ or something, and then apply to RMC which would ultimately be in my favour seeing as I would have that military experience. 

I know numerous others who are older than me who have gone through this program, all saying that it is quite an experience. If you are considering applying for the co-op program, go for it!


----------



## CJS21 (31 Aug 2011)

Is it still possible to do army Co-op even though my highschool isn't in the GTA? And I also read somewhere that it is only possible to do army co-op with the 32nd Brigade. Does anyone know if that is true or not? I am asking because the nearest unit to me is the Ontario Regiment in Oshawa and they are part of the 33rd Brigade.


----------



## Robert101 (1 Sep 2011)

As far as I know the co-op is available throughout Canada, instead of just asking on the forums you need to track the phone number for the nearest base or cfrc near you and give them a call they are really helpful.
Here is the base locator
http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110
That is how I confirmed that the co-op was still going on (due to me hearing a rumor it was cancelled) I tracked down the nearest base (Brampton for me) and asked.


----------



## canada94 (1 Sep 2011)

http://www.employerregistry.ca/L/Haltonen/Programs/SpecialtyPrograms/CanadianForcesSpecialty/tabid/572/Default.aspx

www.schooltocareer.ca/reserve/forcespromo.ppt (PDF file, make sure your computer doesn't suck before you open this)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77104.0

All this stuff should help you with any questions. The best people to ask questions to however are your school guidance councilors and recruiters.


----------



## scriptox (1 Sep 2011)

Haha Canada94, the first two links you posted refer directly to the program I was supposed to enter.. small world  .

As you can see with the first link, they cancelled it for the South Halton because RHLI didn't want to host it in their Burlington Armoury anymore .


----------



## canada94 (1 Sep 2011)

scriptox said:
			
		

> Haha Canada94, the first two links you posted refer directly to the program I was supposed to enter.. small world  .
> 
> As you can see with the first link, they cancelled it for the South Halton because RHLI didn't want to host it in their Burlington Armoury anymore .



Good to know. I have heard my local regiment had large decreases in class sizes these are probably do to the cuts the reserves faced last winter, however its all heresay. 

A couple of my friends actually joined the res through the CO-OP program!


----------



## CJS21 (1 Sep 2011)

Thanks for all the links and help. I'll make sure to contact the nearest base to me as soon as possible!


----------



## Eagle Eye (7 Jan 2013)

I have completed all the requirements to join the program [size=9pt]_(CFAT, PT, INTERVIEW, RELIABILITY CHECK, MEDICALS)_ which starts in February 2013. I was hoping someone can tell me when I would expect to get a call from Ottawa regarding if I made it in to the program or not. The anxiety is killing me lol  My last requirement was the medicals which was done on December 3, 2012. I applied for Combat Engineer as my first choice and ACISS as my second. Thanks![/size]


----------



## brihard (7 Jan 2013)

Wow. Frig. Normal font size please. Completely unnecessary to make your text larger than the default; this isn't some MSN chat.

If you are joining a reserve unit in the co-op program, the unit should be the ones to get in touch with you. I don't see any reason Ottawa would need to get in touch with you directly. Ottawa isn't even where recruiting is centralized anyway.

Once the recruiting centre dealing wit your file has you as having passed everything, your file is sent to the reserve unit. If you've passed everything, your next step is your formal enrolment. That happens at the reserve unit. They will in the meantime have done the legwork necessary to load you on a Basic Military Qualification course. 

The reserve units have been shut down since about mid Dec and should begin to start back up this week. This will be very routine and mundane admin for whoever's dealing with it; they'll get to you in time, probably in a few weeks.


----------



## TYLERgibson (11 Jan 2013)

Depends how you did on the requirements. Wait and see, and please, cut the font down a tad.


----------



## daniel12 (19 Jan 2013)

I am thinking of doing co-op in the armed forces in grade 11. What kind of stuff do they do there and will it look good on my RMC application?


----------



## SIROEW (19 Jan 2013)

Pretty much anything that is extracurricular will "look good" on your application. Here's a link to check out too:

http://www.dsbn.edu.on.ca/armyreserve/index.aspx?id=13899


----------



## daniel12 (19 Jan 2013)

I live in Toronto, and this is located in St. Catherines. I guess this isn't a viable option for me? Also, do they have something in the air trades?


----------



## MikeL (19 Jan 2013)

Unless Co-Op is available in your area,  you won't be doing it.  There are other things you can do too add to your RMC application that don't involve the Reserves.  AFAIK Co-Op is only for the Army Reserve,  not for the Air or Navy Reserve.


Should ask around your school too see if it is available. 

I found this on a google search - may or may not be applicable too you
http://www.employerregistry.ca/L/Haltonen/Programs/SpecialtyPrograms/CanadianForcesSpecialty/tabid/572/Default.aspx


----------



## MikeL (19 Jan 2013)

SIROEW said:
			
		

> http://www.dsbn.edu.on.ca/armyreserve/index.aspx?id=13899





> WHAT YOU'LL DO:
> *Learn to inspect and maintain vehicles* and equipment (e.g. clothing, survival gear and personal equipment);
> Learn to operate with support elements such as logistics, artillery and *armored vehicles*;
> Learn to employ field craft and procedures including camouflage and concealment, internal security, patrol, *escape and evasion* tactics.



Is a driver wheel part of this program?   

Learn to operate with armoured vehicles?  Does a Reg Force unit support this training?  Otherwise I don't see them operating with armoured vehicles during a Reserve BMQ/BMQ-Land and possible DP1(if they stay in that long)

Escape and Evasion?


----------



## SIROEW (19 Jan 2013)

http://www.markville.ss.yrdsb.edu.on.ca/teacher/coop/army.html


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Is a driver wheel part of this program?
> 
> Learn to operate with armoured vehicles?  Does a Reg Force unit support this training?  Otherwise I don't see them operating with armoured vehicles during a Reserve BMQ/BMQ-Land and possible DP1(if they stay in that long)
> 
> Escape and Evasion?



Me thinks someone used creative writing for that program.....


----------



## daniel12 (19 Jan 2013)

Yea, this reserve stuff is too far away from me


----------



## dale622 (20 Jan 2013)

For a no BS from someone who has spent time in combat arms reserve and reg force. The Co-op program gives you a knowledge base of what the army is but doesn't give you the education on how it operates.

The lack of inspections and PT is something I never had. However, after working with graduates of this program I can say that they were never up to par after reaching the next level of training. It is a sad reality but the truth. Pt always fell behind and general military knowledge was sub standard. 

However once upon a time being a reservist... I truly believe that even with part time courses you can gain  very good skills. You have to put in what you want out of it. Your spare time at home you have to study and know what you are doing. You have to do a lot of things on your own time and the learning curve can be steep. Just press on and do the best.

If you have any questions just send me a PM.


----------



## horatio749 (20 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Is a driver wheel part of this program?
> 
> Learn to operate with armoured vehicles?  Does a Reg Force unit support this training?  Otherwise I don't see them operating with armoured vehicles during a Reserve BMQ/BMQ-Land and possible DP1(if they stay in that long)
> 
> Escape and Evasion?



When I did my Co-op 8 years ago there was no armoured vehicles or vehicles of any kind. The only time I got any where near vehicles from an operator standpoint was when I was offered my Driver wheel package right after my DP1. 

Co-op isn't a bad program for those who are dedicated to it.  The problem comes when you have 75% of the troops quit after the BMQ-Land portion, because all they wanted was the money and the credit, and the rest start to drop quite fast. 
I know for a fact there are only 4 people still in now out of my crse of 25.

I'm finding reserves as a whole are starting to get soft. PT is at a minimal and inspections are rare because everyone is more worried about fitting in the 6hrs of lectures into the 3 hrs of time that they have on a Thursday night. As bananaman said you have to put in what you want out of it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jan 2013)

You may want to consider devoting your time to advance classes and getting as high a mark as possible in highschool instead of a coop BMQ.

BMQ can be very time consuming especially if you're are spending a weekend or two per month away on exercise or making up classes you possibly missed during the week.

Just judging on the threads about RMC on this forum they appear to take school marks and courses over a reserve basic training qualification.


----------



## daniel12 (1 Feb 2013)

Just an update for anyone wondering about this. The armed forces information booth people came to my school today and I asked for information on this matter. She said that if you want to go to RMC, co-op is not a good way to go and you should focus more on your academic marks. (Basically what the previous poster said)


----------



## Smirnoff123 (1 Feb 2013)

> Yea, this reserve stuff is too far away from me



If you live in Toronto the reserves are definately not to far from you, there are many units to choose from. In terms of co op in Toronto, I know that the Queens York Rangers get the majorityof their new troops through the co op program.


----------



## Eagle Eye (7 Feb 2013)

I just found out that I got accepted into the program for an infantry reserve position. I'd like to hear from anyone who has been through the program about what is taught in the program and what is the curriculum like for the entire thing? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Feb 2013)

You do Basic Training (BMQ) and Soldier Qualification (SQ).  Recommend you search.


----------



## brihard (7 Feb 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You do Basic Training (BMQ) and Soldier Qualification (SQ).  Recommend you search.



This is not accurate. Soldeir qualification turned into Basic Military Qualification-Land a few years back, and infantry no longer do BMQ-L. there would be no grounds for infantry pers to do that course.

What I'm certain of is you WILL do Basic Military Qualification. I will specualte that on top of that you will do Module 1 of the Developmental Period 1 Infantry course. DP1 Infantry is the basic trade course for the infantry trade. Mod 1 is all the different weapons, mod 2 is field and tactics stuff. Mod 1 would satisfy the amount of time left over in the co-op program, and there is nothing else to which a BMQ qualified infantry recruit can progress.

Someone else should be able to confirm, but I'd put a few beverages on being right on this one.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (7 Feb 2013)

When did infantry reservists stop doing BMQ L? I have a few friends who did it for one month in the summer that just passed and then went on to do their DP1 the next month?


----------



## Eagle Eye (7 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> What I'm certain of is you WILL do Basic Military Qualification. I will specualte that on top of that you will do Module 1 of the Developmental Period 1 Infantry course. DP1 Infantry is the basic trade course for the infantry trade. Mod 1 is all the different weapons, mod 2 is field and tactics stuff. Mod 1 would satisfy the amount of time left over in the co-op program, and there is nothing else to which a BMQ qualified infantry recruit can progress.
> 
> Someone else should be able to confirm, but I'd put a few beverages on being right on this one.



Thank you for the info! Hope everything goes smooth for me in the program.


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> This is not accurate. Soldeir qualification turned into Basic Military Qualification-Land a few years back, and infantry no longer do BMQ-L. there would be no grounds for infantry pers to do that course.
> 
> What I'm certain of is you WILL do Basic Military Qualification. I will specualte that on top of that you will do Module 1 of the Developmental Period 1 Infantry course. DP1 Infantry is the basic trade course for the infantry trade. Mod 1 is all the different weapons, mod 2 is field and tactics stuff. Mod 1 would satisfy the amount of time left over in the co-op program, and there is nothing else to which a BMQ qualified infantry recruit can progress.
> 
> Someone else should be able to confirm, but I'd put a few beverages on being right on this one.



  Too many changes to keep up with.  It will always be QL2 and QL3 for me.


----------



## daniel12 (7 Feb 2013)

Would joining this co-op help in my ROTP application or should I get a part time job and join cadets?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2013)

Part time job and cadets.

Definitely cadets.


----------



## scriptox (8 Feb 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Part time job and cadets.
> 
> Definitely cadets.



 :nod:


----------



## brihard (8 Feb 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> When did infantry reservists stop doing BMQ L? I have a few friends who did it for one month in the summer that just passed and then went on to do their DP1 the next month?



It's changed this year. Last summer was the last one where infantry do BMQ-L. DP1 is now two months, with two mods.

Ch-ch-ch-chaaaaanges.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Feb 2013)

The short version of what you will learn?


You'll learn to walk. (Drill)

You'll learn to talk. (Military ranks, forms of address etc)

You'll learn to dress yourself. (Uniforms etc)


----------



## Loachman (8 Feb 2013)

Eagle Eye said:
			
		

> Hope everything goes smooth for me in the program.



If it does, then several people are not doing their jobs.


----------



## Bowser (17 Feb 2013)

Sorry but in my experience, cadets will not be helpful to you in the Canadian Forces. Do it if you want to do it, not if you think it will help you in any way. On the contrary, do not volunteer the fact that you have cadets experience, because your MC will make your life hell during basic, and you will instantly alienate the non-cadets on the course.


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2013)

Bowser said:
			
		

> Sorry but in my experience, cadets will not be helpful to you in the Canadian Forces. Do it if you want to do it, not if you think it will help you in any way. On the contrary, do not volunteer the fact that you have cadets experience, because your MC will make your life hell during basic, and you will instantly alienate the non-cadets on the course.



1. What experience? If you've been honest in your profile and your previous posts, you don't actually have any. The person whose post you quoted, conversely, has more than twice as much time in the military as you've been alive.

2. What the heck is an 'MC'? Is it Hammer time already?

3. Volunteering that you have cadets experience in no way automatically 'alienates' anybody. It will only be a problem if you're a douche about it.

You don't have a clue about the experience of a person on BMQ- former cadet or otherwise. Do not pretend that you do; on this site you are surrounded by people with decades of real military experience in every capacity. You will find that alienation *will* result if you pretend to knowledge or experience you don't actually possess, and force those of us who do to call you on it. Consider this one a freebie.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Kilted Infantry (23 Aug 2013)

There will be an Army Coop running this year.

One is held out of Georgetown for Infantry Peel and Halton Regiments (Lorne Scots and Toronto Scottish Reg) the other is out of Toronto for Combat Engineer and Artillery (location has not been confirmed but it will be in Toronto).

If you are interested in this course you can contact your guidance councellor or your local reserve recruiter.

You can also send me a personal message and I'll direct you as needed.


----------



## gettingthere (11 Sep 2013)

Anyone know the application deadline for co-op this year. I really want to get in but I have to get one more credit to be able to. I'm talking about the second semester 4 credit program. Also how competitive is the process. I know I'll be in good shape for the fitness test just would like some more info. My school is lacking.


----------



## MPHopeful13 (22 Nov 2013)

I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but, does anyone know if any of the reserve units, specifically army res units, in the Halifax area offer co-op placements?


----------



## marinemech (22 Nov 2013)

MP, i would suggest sitting down with your schools guidance dept. and talk to them, they could likely find out if it does exist, if not have you thought about Cadets?


----------



## Matthew.p (20 Mar 2014)

I want to join the Canadian forces Co op program for high school students, but I am having troubles finding one in my area. I live in the lower main land of British Columbia. Is there this program in my general area? If so where could I find more information about it?


----------



## brihard (20 Mar 2014)

Matthew.p said:
			
		

> I want to join the Canadian forces Co op program for high school students, but I am having troubles finding one in my area. I live in the lower main land of British Columbia. Is there this program in my general area? If so where could I find more information about it?



Your best bet is to check with one of the local reserve units. Where in LMD are you?


----------



## MPHopeful13 (20 Mar 2014)

Matthew.p said:
			
		

> I want to join the Canadian forces Co op program for high school students, but I am having troubles finding one in my area. I live in the lower main land of British Columbia. Is there this program in my general area? If so where could I find more information about it?



Another option would be to speak with your school's co-op teacher or guidance consellor.


----------



## Goose15 (22 Mar 2014)

I have gone through this thread and looked through other related ones as well but was unable to find an answer for this question:

Is a university student majoring in engineering [or any major for that matter] able to do their co-op term(s) with the CAF?

I am aware that ROTP candidates are mandated to do this as they are members [I see that's not the case anymore] but can this be done as a civilian?


----------



## DocHolliday (2 Feb 2015)

I made it into the co-op for the Lincoln And Welland Regiment, and I swear in Feb 10th. So hopefully I'll be able to provide some updated information with the co-op more recently. If any CO-OP applicants are in the process of applying, or looking to apply, I can help answer some questions. I had one hell of a time getting in, so I wouldn't mind helping out.


----------



## highschool (22 Feb 2015)

Can CF please offer this co-op program in Toronto, Mississauga, or Oakville. I can only comply with less stringent measures that is why I like to enroll in this program. As a college graduate, can I take advantage of this? Even if I do not get paid. 


Army Reserve Co-op (sem 2) COP4XA 
The Army Reserve Co-op Program includes basic military training as an introduction to life in the Canadian Forces, specific to the Army Reserve. This means training to be a member of one of the Army Reserve units in Thunder Bay, at the Armoury on Park Avenue. The Army Reserve units in Thunder Bay are: 736 Communications Squadron, which specializes in electronic communications; the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, which is an infantry unit; 18 Service Battalion, which specializes in transport, supply/logistics and technical repair and maintenance; and 18 Field Ambulance, which specializes in health care and trauma support services. The program will be offered to senior students in Semester II.

To be eligible, students must meet the following conditions:
*16 years old prior to the starting date of the program;
*A Canadian citizen; Have a minimum of 15 credits prior to the start of the program;
*Enrolled in Semester II Co-op (afternoon);
*Successfully complete the entrance requirements prior to December 1 of the school year (physical, medical, aptitude); 
*Able to attend program from 1:00 p.m. - 5:30 p.m., Monday through Friday and the occasional weekend training sessions.

As a member of the Army Reserve, students can expect the following:
*Two (2) credits (cooperative education);
*Remuneration at the rate of a regular reservist ($85.70 per day/$42.85 per half day);
*An introduction to a career in the Canadian Forces, specifically the Army;
*Knowledge and skills related to: Team building, time management, problem solving skills, fitness and sports;
*Trades related training in the areas of Mobile Support Equipment Operator (light, medium and heavy Logistics Wheeled Logistics Vehicles);
*Supply Technician (Logistics and Supply Systems)
*Cook (Culinary Management);
*Resource Management Support Clerk (Office and Finance Administration);
*Weapons Technician (Repair and Maintenance of Weapons Systems);
*Vehicle Technician (Automotive and Heavy Equipment Mechanics); 
*Infantry (Safe Weapons Handling and Tactics);
*Medical Technician (First Responder, Basic Trauma Life Support and Paramedic);
*Signals Operator (Digital Communications);
*An excellent reference on an application for those seeking a career in policing, law and security, data processing, office and financial administration and management, mechanics, computers and electronics or health care;
*For those who remain active Army Reservists beyond high school graduation, students can qualify for tuition support at approved postsecondary institutions (up to $2,000 per year for four years).
Canadian Forces Cooperative Education Opportunities 
COURSE NOTE: Runs Sem II. Must be 16 years of age and have 15 credits by the start of the program. See course description for more details.


----------



## AgentSmith (22 Feb 2015)

The army can't just snap their fingers and suddenly make the co-op program available in your area. If its not you're SOL. 

The entrance requirements are the exact same for co-op vs the ordinary reserves so I'm not sure what you mean by "less stringent" measures. As a collage grad, no you can't do co-op since it's only for high school students. If you're a collage graduate and want to serve, your best bet is to just sign up with the reserves.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Feb 2015)

highschool said:
			
		

> As a college graduate, can I take advantage of this? Even if I do not get paid.



No. It's a high school program, for high school students.


----------



## CSOR18 (30 Nov 2015)

Kilted Infantry said:
			
		

> There will be an Army Coop running this year.
> 
> One is held out of Georgetown for Infantry Peel and Halton Regiments (Lorne Scots and Toronto Scottish Reg) the other is out of Toronto for Combat Engineer and Artillery (location has not been confirmed but it will be in Toronto).
> 
> ...


The coop is still going, it is also now in my home town aurora ontario, with the queens york rangers armoured unit. I plan to join next year.


----------



## Loachman (30 Nov 2015)

Welcome to Army.ca

Goals are admirable things, and we can guess at yours by your choice of username.

However...

You are not even in the CF yet, based upon your first post. Using that unit's title as your username is a bit presumptuous at this point. And, while the vast majority of people here would understand that you mean no offence by it, somebody will, pretty soon, object to your use of it in much more blunt terms than I shall.

And your "unit", in your profile, is not "CSOR TF ARROWHEAD", unless your stated plan to join the QYR next year is just a deep-undercover-deception-plan.

If you wish to have some credibility here, please change your username and your profile.


----------



## luizfelipepp (13 Jan 2016)

Anyone here taking 4 credit co-op during second semester this year?  [


----------



## uiop (23 Mar 2016)

At my school there is a military co-op program, which allows us to join the reserves for the duration of the semester and train like a soldier, and to be in it you have to apply. However, the minimum age to join is 16. I turn 16 in mid October, and the applications are highly competitive, so can I still apply for semester 2 co-op when I am still 15?


----------



## DAA (23 Mar 2016)

uiop said:
			
		

> At my school there is a military co-op program, which allows us to join the reserves for the duration of the semester and train like a soldier, and to be in it you have to apply. However, the minimum age to join is 16. I turn 16 in mid October, and the applications are highly competitive, so can I still apply for semester 2 co-op when I am still 15?



You can apply for the Co-Op position now but will need your parents consent.  However, you cannot start the program, until after your 16th birthday.


----------



## uiop (23 Mar 2016)

ok thanks! This helped me out a lot


----------



## mariomike (23 Mar 2016)

Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding it here for future reference,

Age questions  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122503/post-1425594;topicseen#new
"At my school there is a military co-op program,..."


----------



## Loachman (24 Mar 2016)

And I've merged that one into this one.


----------



## Untamed Spyder (26 Mar 2016)

Hey, so I plan on doing this Co-op program next year. After I have completed it, can i transfer to reg force and continue my training after I'm complete high school? Is this an option that is available? Or do i need to do a Component transfer afterwards? if so, How long may it take? 

Thanks!


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Mar 2016)

You're joining the Reserves as CO-OP, you'll have to component transfer, and may even need to redo BMQ. If you want to join the RegF right after high school, find another CO-OP and do that, joining the RegF after. The component transfer process could take years.


----------



## Loachman (26 Mar 2016)

If you've not already done some research on this Site - and I suspect that you've not, then you need to do so. There is a ton of information regarding Co-op in this thread, and service in the Reserve Force, Regular Force, Component Transfers, and other stuff in other threads. You've got time, so use it.


----------



## Untamed Spyder (26 Mar 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You're joining the Reserves as CO-OP, you'll have to component transfer, and may even need to redo BMQ. If you want to join the RegF right after high school, find another CO-OP and do that, joining the RegF after. The component transfer process could take years.



Ahh okay, Ya was thinking about not even doing the co-op because I was afraid i would be stuck in reserves after the program was done and would have to wait a while. I'm probably just going to drop the coop and take regular classes, The only reason i even took it was for the CF Program. Thank you for the reply! 

Have a good one!


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Mar 2016)

Find a trade that interests you, and maybe you need a certain grade 12 class. Take that and ace it.


----------



## Untamed Spyder (26 Mar 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Find a trade that interests you, and maybe you need a certain grade 12 class. Take that and ace it.



I was thinking about joining ACISS, I want to hopefully get into an Infantry Unit, I read that this was the coolest that would get me to the front line while still doing stuff with my hands like electrical work. I was also thinking about Combat Engineer but I read that the average day on Garrison was boring, mainly sitting in the cage and cleaning, Not so much building which is what I would like to do.


----------



## runormal (27 Mar 2016)

Just going to give my 0.02$ as a ACISS CLS A reservist 



			
				Untamed Spyder said:
			
		

> I was thinking about joining ACISS, I want to hopefully get into an Infantry Unit, I read that this was the coolest that would get me to the front line while still doing stuff with my hands like electrical work.


Just make sure you enjoy radios. I have done very little "electrical" work since I've joined up, that being said we do have a line troop but from what I've seen on ex they typically stay around the HQ once the line is set up. In the reserves it is a very flexible trade, I've worked with with every combat arms trade and it has been a lot of fun. But don't think that you will be working with the cmbt arms every weekend. That being said, I don't plan on leaving any time soon. 



			
				Untamed Spyder said:
			
		

> I was also thinking about Combat Engineer but I read that the average day on Garrison was boring, mainly sitting in the cage and cleaning, Not so much building which is what I would like to do.


I've done all of this as an ACISS many times. There has been times that it has been "Only one hour to go" and on the flip side, "holy shit it is has been six hours?"



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You're joining the Reserves as CO-OP, you'll have to component transfer, and may even need to redo BMQ. If you want to join the RegF right after high school, find another CO-OP and do that, joining the RegF after. The component transfer process could take years.



This X100. I've loved the reserves, but don't think you can join as an ACISS and transfer to another trade and transfer in a timely matter. 

Find a trade that you think you will enjoy, but make sure you pick a trade you think you could do a career in as transferring once you are in is a pain.


----------



## Untamed Spyder (27 Mar 2016)

Okay, Thanks for the help runormal!


----------



## war2001v (25 Nov 2017)

Hello everyone, I submitted my application for the the Primary Reserves and it's almost gone through, and I'm kind of feeling anxious as if I I should have went co-op. My recruiters seemed to like I was joining normally and I was also misleaded in my decision (someone told me that co-op applicants end up leaving/getting kicked out after high school and I foolishly believed them). I was wondering if I would be able to somehow go into co-op after my application was fully processed as I think I heard somewhere on this site and what the process would be, and I would also like to hear some personal opinions on Co-op vs. going in normally. 
P.S. Just in case it matters im joining as an Artillery NCM. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## da1root (26 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I would be able to somehow go into co-op after my application was fully processed...


Short answer, no.  If you want to go co-op you need to apply under the co-op program.  If you want until you're fully processed you cannot change.

The next information is purely based on my own experience around those that have done co-op.  Most co-op students do not stay in the military any longer than normally their co-op time.  Those who do stay beyond co-op aren't hugely successful in future courses.  I'm sure there are individuals in the CAF who've done the co-op route that are very successful; but what I've found is that when co-op students have to go away to do their first "away from home" / overnight course it's a huge culture shock to them.  Most are not prepared for this culture shock and either fail off course or return home voluntarily.  Again I'm sure there are co-op students out there that have been successful, but the above is my experience to date.


----------



## war2001v (27 Nov 2017)

Thank you for the response, it was really helpful! I'm just going to continue on with my application as normal since I find all the things about co-op way too confusing which I don't feel safe with. Thanks again!


----------

